#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Op mijn huwelijksnacht doe ik alles wat god geboden heeft!

## Fa

Ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik niet aan sex doe. Waarom niet? Goeie vraag, waarom eigenlijk niet? Behalve dat ik de geschikte man nog niet heb gevonden en los van het feit dat mijn ouders dat niet echt zouden appreciren, wat nog zacht is uitgedrukt. Mijn ouders appreciren berhaupt geen contacten met the opposite sex, zoals dat zo mooi in het Engels klinkt. Althans behalve Hmidou met zijn drie gele tanden en een haartje ertussen, zelfs dit is zacht uitgedrukt. Los van al deze feiten ben ik te gelovig om gemeenschap te hebben met een leuke, aardige, aantrekkelijke, intelligente, goedgebouwde, intrigerende jongeman. Wacht even, nu ik dit zo lees moet ik er toch nog even over nadenken.

Hmm, oke dus ik zou het niet doen tot mijn huwelijk. Ik spaar het op en op de dag zelf (de huwelijksnacht) kom ik los, barst ik uit en doe ik alles wat god geboden heeft! Het is dus een eer om met mij te mogen trouwen. Als ik het doe, doe ik het wel veilig en dat meen ik serieus. Kijk ik ben dan schoon en ziekteloos, want ik ben de maagd Fatima. Hij, de hufter op de witte step of fiets, gaat mij niet duidelijk maken dat hij ook nog maagd is. Alhoewel, er zijn gek genoeg toch nog een aantal uitzonderingen. Ik ken wel een aantal jongens die 100% maagd zijn. Ik durf mijn hand daarvoor in het vuur te steken. Terug naar mijn toekomstige man, die moet zich wel even laten testen. Waarom, hoor ik je denken. Waarom niet? Je bent nu dan wel met mij en monogaam, maar voorheen was je het sletje onder de mannen. Dus mocht je mijn hand komen vragen. Neem dan naast het gebruikelijke: Merci, Ferriro roche, poffertjes, slagroomsoesjes, lipgloss, Dolce&Gabanna eau de toilette, Rittersport white, mandarijntjes, kippenboutjes, appelgebak en niet te vergeten bloemen voor mijn moeder, een gezondheidsverklaring mee. Mocht deze ontbreken dan ben ik genoodzaakt zelf de test af te nemen. Of ik moet u helaas afwijzen!

----------


## A_A

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *Ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik niet aan sex doe. Waarom niet? Goeie vraag, waarom eigenlijk niet? Behalve dat ik de geschikte man nog niet heb gevonden en los van het feit dat mijn ouders dat niet echt zouden appreciren, wat nog zacht is uitgedrukt. Mijn ouders appreciren berhaupt geen contacten met the opposite sex, zoals dat zo mooi in het Engels klinkt. Althans behalve Hmidou met zijn drie gele tanden en een haartje ertussen, zelfs dit is zacht uitgedrukt. Los van al deze feiten ben ik te gelovig om gemeenschap te hebben met een leuke, aardige, aantrekkelijke, intelligente, goedgebouwde, intrigerende jongeman. Wacht even, nu ik dit zo lees moet ik er toch nog even over nadenken.
> 
> Hmm, oke dus ik zou het niet doen tot mijn huwelijk. Ik spaar het op en op de dag zelf (de huwelijksnacht) kom ik los, barst ik uit en doe ik alles wat god geboden heeft! Het is dus een eer om met mij te mogen trouwen. Als ik het doe, doe ik het wel veilig en dat meen ik serieus. Kijk ik ben dan schoon en ziekteloos, want ik ben de maagd Fatima. Hij, de hufter op de witte step of fiets, gaat mij niet duidelijk maken dat hij ook nog maagd is. Alhoewel, er zijn gek genoeg toch nog een aantal uitzonderingen. Ik ken wel een aantal jongens die 100% maagd zijn. Ik durf mijn hand daarvoor in het vuur te steken. Terug naar mijn toekomstige man, die moet zich wel even laten testen. Waarom, hoor ik je denken. Waarom niet? Je bent nu dan wel met mij en monogaam, maar voorheen was je het sletje onder de mannen. Dus mocht je mijn hand komen vragen. Neem dan naast het gebruikelijke: Merci, Ferriro roche, poffertjes, slagroomsoesjes , lipgloss, Dolce&Gabanna eau de toilette, Rittersport white, mandarijntjes, kippenboutjes, appelgebak en niet te vergeten bloemen voor mijn moeder, een gezondheidsverklaring mee. Mocht deze ontbreken dan ben ik genoodzaakt zelf de test af te nemen. Of ik moet u helaas afwijzen!*



Hoe materialistisch kan je zijn  :jammer: ......

----------


## BLD

:haha: , dat is een beeld dat je kan hebben.

----------


## dounia1986

idd 
you go girl 
tell the world what you think

xxxxdounia

----------


## Sim

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *Ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik niet aan sex doe. Waarom niet? Goeie vraag, waarom eigenlijk niet? Behalve dat ik de geschikte man nog niet heb gevonden en los van het feit dat mijn ouders dat niet echt zouden appreciren, wat nog zacht is uitgedrukt. Mijn ouders appreciren berhaupt geen contacten met the opposite sex, zoals dat zo mooi in het Engels klinkt. Althans behalve Hmidou met zijn drie gele tanden en een haartje ertussen, zelfs dit is zacht uitgedrukt. Los van al deze feiten ben ik te gelovig om gemeenschap te hebben met een leuke, aardige, aantrekkelijke, intelligente, goedgebouwde, intrigerende jongeman. Wacht even, nu ik dit zo lees moet ik er toch nog even over nadenken.
> 
> Hmm, oke dus ik zou het niet doen tot mijn huwelijk. Ik spaar het op en op de dag zelf (de huwelijksnacht) kom ik los, barst ik uit en doe ik alles wat god geboden heeft! Het is dus een eer om met mij te mogen trouwen. Als ik het doe, doe ik het wel veilig en dat meen ik serieus. Kijk ik ben dan schoon en ziekteloos, want ik ben de maagd Fatima. Hij, de hufter op de witte step of fiets, gaat mij niet duidelijk maken dat hij ook nog maagd is. Alhoewel, er zijn gek genoeg toch nog een aantal uitzonderingen. Ik ken wel een aantal jongens die 100% maagd zijn. Ik durf mijn hand daarvoor in het vuur te steken. Terug naar mijn toekomstige man, die moet zich wel even laten testen. Waarom, hoor ik je denken. Waarom niet? Je bent nu dan wel met mij en monogaam, maar voorheen was je het sletje onder de mannen. Dus mocht je mijn hand komen vragen. Neem dan naast het gebruikelijke: Merci, Ferriro roche, poffertjes, slagroomsoesjes, lipgloss, Dolce&Gabanna eau de toilette, Rittersport white, madarijntjes, kippenboutjes, appelgebak en niet te vergeten bloemen voor mijn moeder, een gezondheidsverklaring mee. Mocht deze ontbreken dan ben ik genoodzaakt zelf de test af te nemen. Of ik moet u helaas afwijzen!*



Moslima  :ole:

----------


## Joesoef

Welke vrouw trouwt er nu met een 'sletje' die net een penicillinekuur achter de rug heeft.

----------


## Youmaya

ZO moet het!!! Tbarkellah 3liek

----------


## galidrif

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *Ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik niet aan sex doe. Waarom niet? Goeie vraag, waarom eigenlijk niet? Behalve dat ik de geschikte man nog niet heb gevonden en los van het feit dat mijn ouders dat niet echt zouden appreciren, wat nog zacht is uitgedrukt. Mijn ouders appreciren berhaupt geen contacten met the opposite sex, zoals dat zo mooi in het Engels klinkt. Althans behalve Hmidou met zijn drie gele tanden en een haartje ertussen, zelfs dit is zacht uitgedrukt. Los van al deze feiten ben ik te gelovig om gemeenschap te hebben met een leuke, aardige, aantrekkelijke, intelligente, goedgebouwde, intrigerende jongeman. Wacht even, nu ik dit zo lees moet ik er toch nog even over nadenken.
> 
> Hmm, oke dus ik zou het niet doen tot mijn huwelijk. Ik spaar het op en op de dag zelf (de huwelijksnacht) kom ik los, barst ik uit en doe ik alles wat god geboden heeft! Het is dus een eer om met mij te mogen trouwen. Als ik het doe, doe ik het wel veilig en dat meen ik serieus. Kijk ik ben dan schoon en ziekteloos, want ik ben de maagd Fatima. Hij, de hufter op de witte step of fiets, gaat mij niet duidelijk maken dat hij ook nog maagd is. Alhoewel, er zijn gek genoeg toch nog een aantal uitzonderingen. Ik ken wel een aantal jongens die 100% maagd zijn. Ik durf mijn hand daarvoor in het vuur te steken. Terug naar mijn toekomstige man, die moet zich wel even laten testen. Waarom, hoor ik je denken. Waarom niet? Je bent nu dan wel met mij en monogaam, maar voorheen was je het sletje onder de mannen. Dus mocht je mijn hand komen vragen. Neem dan naast het gebruikelijke: Merci, Ferriro roche, poffertjes, slagroomsoesjes, lipgloss, Dolce&Gabanna eau de toilette, Rittersport white, madarijntjes, kippenboutjes, appelgebak en niet te vergeten bloemen voor mijn moeder, een gezondheidsverklaring mee. Mocht deze ontbreken dan ben ik genoodzaakt zelf de test af te nemen. Of ik moet u helaas afwijzen!*


je hebt gelijk  :blozen:

----------


## julliewij

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Welke vrouw trouwt er nu met een 'sletje' die net een penicillinekuur achter de rug heeft.*


ik zou daar toch echt ook wel mijn bedenkingen over hebben. Hij kan wel met je trouwen en zeggen dat ie monogaam gaat blijven... maar je weet het maar nooit met sletjes.... wanneer ze een sletje van 'the opposite sex' tegenkomen...

----------


## zehmazehma

netjes hoor.
klasse....
ik geef je helemaal gelijk als het eindelijk kan en mag moet je wel alles uit de kast halen...  :blozen:

----------


## Chana

Toppie Fa, goed zo!!!!
Laat je me dan wel weten waar je de energie vandaan haalt? Ik ga op mijn huwelijksnacht gewoon lekker slapen.

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Fa_
> Ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik niet aan sex doe. (...)
> Hmm, oke dus ik zou het niet doen tot mijn huwelijk. Ik spaar het op en op de dag zelf (de huwelijksnacht) kom ik los, barst ik uit en doe ik alles wat god geboden heeft!


Ha Fa,

Maar hoe weet je nou of het je in die eerste huwelijksnacht eigenlijk wel in verrukking brengt?

Best mogelijk dat je daar een paar nachten over doet ...

----------


## Miss Ena

Salaam Aleikoem!!

hahahahahahahahahahahaha

Groot gelijk zuster....

Tja de meeste mannen houden zich niet aan de regel : maagd blijven tot aan huwelijksnacht......
Dus wij als vrouwen mogen en hebben zeker het recht om te vragen of ze een soort testje moeten ondergaan!!
Wij na al die jaren w8ten en onze eer behouden, en dan allah ie hfad een ziekte oplopen omdat hij zijn *** niet bij zich kon houden????

Dus heren wees er maar op voorbereidt dat je met een blaadje aan de deur moet komen van je aanstaande bruid........

 :blij:  

Wa salaam

----------


## noelle

Niet te wild gaan doen op je huwelijksnacht. Straks denkt die nog dat je geen maagd meer bent  :grote grijns:

----------


## GewoonLid

> _Geplaatst door A_A_ 
> *Hoe materialistisch kan je zijn ......*


 :lol: 

Die A_A :Smilie:

----------


## Nido

> _Geplaatst door noelle_ 
> *Niet te wild gaan doen op je huwelijksnacht. Straks denkt die nog dat je geen maagd meer bent *


Marokkanen denken zo veel! Maar weten? O nee hoor, nutteloze walnoot hersencellen dat is wat ze hebben :ego: 

Fa :duim:  !

----------


## akeem diamond

de dubbele moraal in het geheel blijf ik moeilijk vinden, jij houdt je waardighied, eer en respect hoog (Irespect that) 
maar neemt genoegen met een papiertje waarop staat dat "ie" gezond is, waar is zijn waardigheid dan

akeem

----------


## na

Wat een onzin allemaal!

Moslima omdat je zelf maagd blijft maar aan je toekoemstige een gezondheidsverklaring vraagt...haha laat me niet lachen.
Hebben vrouwen dan echt geen eigenwaarden of geloof dat ze dit accepteren.

Hou ajb op met deze onzin en laten we het over iets nuttigs gaan hebben

----------


## moslimbxl

:nijn:

----------


## moslimbxl

Fa bravo!!! ik vind dat je helemaal gelijk hebt en ja jongens je moet ook kunnen volhouden zoals wij dat doen maar Fa op je huwelijjksnacht zul je wel moe zijn door al die modedefil dat je zult doen tijdens je huwelijk maar lahi hawen incha allah 

al beslama  :handbang:

----------


## Amiticia

> _Geplaatst door Chana_ 
> *Toppie Fa, goed zo!!!!
> Laat je me dan wel weten waar je de energie vandaan haalt? Ik ga op mijn huwelijksnacht gewoon lekker slapen.*


Inderdaad, eerst ff bijtanken van alle hectiek van de afgelopen paar dagen.  :Smilie:

----------


## oraetlabora

oke....voor jou wil ik wel m,n voorhuidje laten verwijderen en moslim worden....wat voor grotere opofferingen wil je nog meer van een (voormalig) fakir?
dat we vele kinderen moge hebben!!

----------


## Amiticia

> _Geplaatst door oraetlabora_ 
> *oke....voor jou wil ik wel m,n voorhuidje laten verwijderen en moslim worden....wat voor grotere opofferingen wil je nog meer van een (voormalig) fakir?
> dat we vele kinderen moge hebben!!*


 :maf: 

Je bedoelt zeker Kafir? Toch?

----------


## oraetlabora

> _Geplaatst door oraetlabora_ 
> *oke....voor jou wil ik wel m,n voorhuidje laten verwijderen en moslim worden....wat voor grotere opofferingen wil je nog meer van een (voormalig) fakir?
> dat we vele kinderen moge hebben!!*


kafir...het is laat geworden gisteren fatima......

----------


## Amiticia

> _Geplaatst door oraetlabora_ 
> *kafir...het is laat geworden gisteren fatima......*


Geen enkel probleem, Hans.

----------


## oraetlabora

> _Geplaatst door allure_ 
> *Geen enkel probleem, Hans. *


ben
jij nog vrij allure...het is trouwens willie  :staart:

----------


## Amiticia

> _Geplaatst door oraetlabora_ 
> *ben
> jij nog vrij allure...het is trouwens willie *


Vrij?
Verklaar u nader, Wilie.  :Smilie:

----------


## oraetlabora

ongetrouwd is dat in de nederlandse taal schoonheid!  :student:

----------


## Amiticia

> _Geplaatst door oraetlabora_ 
> *ongetrouwd is dat in de nederlandse taal schoonheid! *


Ik ben inderdaad nog ongehuwd, ik begrijp echter niet wat dat voor toegevoegde waarde geeft aan het onderwerp wat gaande is.

Schoonheid... :maf:

----------


## oraetlabora

> _Geplaatst door allure_ 
> *Ik ben inderdaad nog ongehuwd, ik begrijp echter niet wat dat voor toegevoegde waarde geeft aan het onderwerp wat gaande is.
> 
> Schoonheid...*


het gaat over echte liefde? het onderwerp...?

----------


## Amiticia

> _Geplaatst door oraetlabora_ 
> *het gaat over echte liefde? het onderwerp...?*


Laat maar zitten.  :Smilie: 

Weet je, onze dorpsgek heet Willie. Serieus. 

Ff On-topic.
Is het niet zo dat zowel de vrouw als de man op ziektes worden getest in Marokko alvorens de Zawazj door te zetten?

----------


## oraetlabora

waarom zit je over ziektes in allure.....liefde komt toch op z,n eerste plaats?
oke ik ga wel naar m,n huisarts om een no-ziekteverklaring aan jou te geven...
wat heb ik allemaal niet over voor mijn liefde tussen jou en mij  :koppel:

----------


## Amiticia

> _Geplaatst door oraetlabora_ 
> *waarom zit je over ziektes in allure.....liefde komt toch op z,n eerste plaats?
> oke ik ga wel naar m,n huisarts om een no-ziekteverklaring aan jou te geven...
> wat heb ik allemaal niet over voor mijn liefde tussen jou en mij *


Ik zit niet in over ziektes, het was meer een vraag, maar goed.
En ik zou het wel op prijs stellen dat degene met wie ik mijn leven zal gaan delen maagd zou zijn, en gezien die kans erg klein is wil ik er op zijn minst zeker van zijn dat ie geen enge ziektes heeft opgelopen tijdens zijn losbollige jaren.

----------


## oraetlabora

nou...waar wacht je nog op? ik ben alleen geen moslim..is dat een probleem...kunnen we ook oplossen toch?

----------


## oraetlabora

En wie is schoner in godsdienst
dan wie zijn gelaat overgeeft aan God
terwijl hij het goede doet
en de leer van ibrahim volgt
als een godzoeker?
God nam zich Ibrahim als vriend.
Aan God behoort wat in de hemelen is
en op de aarde.
God is alle dingen omvattend.

sura4 vers 125

----------


## Amiticia

> _Geplaatst door oraetlabora_ 
> *nou...waar wacht je nog op? ik ben alleen geen moslim..is dat een probleem...kunnen we ook oplossen toch?*


Ik wacht nergens op, dus ook niet op jou.  :tik:

----------


## oraetlabora

> _Geplaatst door allure_ 
> *Ik wacht nergens op, dus ook niet op jou.  *


oke..zie me dan maar als kafirvriend....ben er nog niet uit ofdat mag van de k  :vreemd:  oran.

----------


## Amiticia

> _Geplaatst door oraetlabora_ 
> *oke..zie me dan maar als kafirvriend....ben er nog niet uit ofdat mag van de k  oran.*


Ik heb genoeg Kafir vrienden.  :Smilie: 

Maar bedankt voor het aanbod.  :blij:

----------


## Khaddafi

> _Geplaatst door oraetlabora_ 
> *oke..zie me dan maar als kafirvriend....ben er nog niet uit ofdat mag van de k  oran.*


mag niet. dat betekent dus niet dat een moslim zich slecht moet gedragen tegen een ongelovige. integendeel een moslim moet zich zeer goed gedragen tegenover de ongelovigen. maar vriendschap mag niet

----------


## Amiticia

> _Geplaatst door Khaddafi_ 
> *mag niet. dat betekent dus niet dat een moslim zich slecht moet gedragen tegen een ongelovige. integendeel een moslim moet zich zeer goed gedragen tegenover de ongelovigen. maar vriendschap mag niet*


Bron a.u.b. 
Waar staat dat een gelovige geen kafir vrienden/vriendinnen mag hebben?  :student:

----------


## Khaddafi

> _Geplaatst door allure_ 
> *Bron a.u.b. 
> Waar staat dat een gelovige geen kafir vrienden/vriendinnen mag hebben?  *


waga insha Allah zal ik vanmiddag daliel plaatsen

----------


## chat-girl23

this ain't a man's world anymore  :ninja2:

----------


## hudayfah

:vlammen:  he girl moge je inshalah de juiste kerel vinden 
en ga ervoor

----------


## nancy_agram

echt een topstukje
het is echt waar, van vrouwen wordt verwacht dat ze maagd zijn maar mannen no way, die beesten erop los
en willen daarna wel een maagd

en ja als het eindelijk mag, beesten maar  :melig2:

----------


## Didiwa

Hoi meid is goed over nagedacht!

Moeten we dan ook onze CV laten zien?

----------


## nancy_agram

uiterraard das het belangrijkste en ook gelijk ff je inkomsten en dan mag je ze gelijk overboeken om mijn rekening

nou ja zeg wat en reactie, wat hier wordt beschreven geldt niet voor iedereen maar zeker wel voor een groot gedeelte, dus ja, dan zijn zulke reacties niet onderuit te komen

een meisje haar hele leven maagd en dan komt een jongen die een ziekte zoals aids oploopt, na 1 keer is haar hele leven verpest, terwijl hij tig heeft gehad, dus ja, voorkomen beter dan genezen

----------


## princess_tanger

je bedoelt wat god VERBODEN heeft..hahahaha nou alvast , ook al zou het pas bijv. over 5 jaar plaatsvinden, heel erg veel plezier, en vooral succes, is altijd een pre; succes  :tik:

----------


## Te quiero

Het cultuur in het westen is intussen heel wat veranderd voor vrouwen.
Het is tegenwoordig een schande als je tijdens de middelbare schooljaren geen sex hebt gehad. De gedachte hier achter is dat je zo lelijk en onaantrekkelijk moest zijn geweest dat geen enkele jongen je wilde versieren. Meisjes proberen dan met stoer doen en allerlei leugens hun maagdelijkheid te verbergen.
Schandelijk, maar dat zijn de kronkels van tegenwoordig.

----------


## OccamsRazor

Prachtig gesproken Fa.

----------


## speedygirl

Echt grappige tekst meid!! Je zou komiek moeten worden  :nerveus:  
Maar ik blij dat je je mening durft zeggen! just go for it !

----------


## Dauzie

Hallo allemaal,

wat ik nooit zo goed begrijp is dat mensen zich in hun handelen laten leiden door de Quran en daarbij nooit echt goed nadenken over het waarom. Ik heb er totaal geen problemen mee als je je door een heilig boek laat inspireren, maar ik vind dat je altijd kritisch moet blijven en bij jezelf moet nadenken over het waarom. Ga bij jezelf na waarom iets is opgeschreven, in welk tijdperk, in welke context en met betrekking tot welke samenleving. Ik hoorde eens een islamitische vriendin van me zeggen:"Ik geloof, dus ik houd me eraan." Op de vraag mijnerzijds waar ze zich dan aan wil houden zei ze: "gewoon, dat je je houdt aan de regels" Ik schrik dan een beetje. Wees kritisch, neem nooit klakkeloos normen en waarden aan. Ik geloof dat de mens zelf instinctief kan weten wat goed en kwaad is. Laat je leiden door je gevoel. Leef! Als ik dan lees dat hier iemand geen sex wil voor het huwelijk vind ik dat lovenswaardig en lijkt me dat een moeilijk en knap besluit om te nemen. Maar vergewis je dan ook van de redenering en doe het niet omdat iedereen het doet of omdat je dat verteld wordt.

----------


## SJA

Ik zal het je proberen uit te leggen, maar voor jou is het denk ik moeilijk te begrijpen. Ik spreek nu voor mezelf. Als ik geloof dan geloof ik overal in, blindelings. Ik geloof ook dat als Allah iets verbiedt, dat daar een goede reden achter zit. Dat betekent niet dat ik de reden niet wil weten, maar soms is de reden te ingewikkeld om te begrijpen of te vinden. Als ik lees of hoor van mijn ouders dat iets verboden /haram is dan neem ik dat aan. Ik hoef niet perse achter de reden te staan. Hij vraagt het van mij, dus ik doe het. Althans in hoeverre ik dat kan doen. 

Dat ik geen sex voor het huwelijk wil heeft voor mij twee redenen. Allah vraagt het van mij en ik vind het iets moois, speciaals en daarom wil ik dat alleen diegene geven die de rest van mijn leven met mij wil delen. Ik heb pas sex als ik helemaal voor iemand ga, dus houden van, trouwen etc. Ik zie sex niet alleen als een lust, het heet niet voor niets de liefde bedrijven.

Ik hoop je voldoende geinformeerd te hebben. 

Nogmaals zo kijk ik er tegen aan.
groetjes Fa




> _Geplaatst door Dauzie_ 
> *Hallo allemaal,
> 
> wat ik nooit zo goed begrijp is dat mensen zich in hun handelen laten leiden door de Quran en daarbij nooit echt goed nadenken over het waarom. Ik heb er totaal geen problemen mee als je je door een heilig boek laat inspireren, maar ik vind dat je altijd kritisch moet blijven en bij jezelf moet nadenken over het waarom. Ga bij jezelf na waarom iets is opgeschreven, in welk tijdperk, in welke context en met betrekking tot welke samenleving. Ik hoorde eens een islamitische vriendin van me zeggen:"Ik geloof, dus ik houd me eraan." Op de vraag mijnerzijds waar ze zich dan aan wil houden zei ze: "gewoon, dat je je houdt aan de regels" Ik schrik dan een beetje. Wees kritisch, neem nooit klakkeloos normen en waarden aan. Ik geloof dat de mens zelf instinctief kan weten wat goed en kwaad is. Laat je leiden door je gevoel. Leef! Als ik dan lees dat hier iemand geen sex wil voor het huwelijk vind ik dat lovenswaardig en lijkt me dat een moeilijk en knap besluit om te nemen. Maar vergewis je dan ook van de redenering en doe het niet omdat iedereen het doet of omdat je dat verteld wordt.*

----------


## Dauzie

Hoi Fa,

over geloof redeneren is volgens mij onmogelijk. Jij hebt t, ik niet. Wat me wel verbaast is dat je zo met je geloof omgaat. Hoe kunnen je ouders, of wie dan ook, weten wat Allah, met jou, met ons voorheeft. Zelfs al geloof je dat de Quran rechtstreeks door Allah aan de Profeet is gedicteerd, dan nog is het lastig te weten op grond van die tekst wat er bedoeld wordt. Er wordt niet voor niets zoveel gediscussieerd en geruzied in religueze kringen. Hoe weet je dan zo zeker dat je doet wat Allah wil. Je zou dus altijd kritisch moeten blijven en eigen keuzes moeten maken denk ik.

Wat betreft sex voor het huwelijk ben ik wat minder strikt dan jij. Ik geloof allereerst niet dat er maar n man of vrouw op de wereld is voor jou. Als ik elders was geboren dan had ik daar zeker ook een grote liefde leren kennen. Waar ik wel heel erg strikt in ben is met de persoon met wie ik sex heb. Ik hoor wel vaker van mensen die geen sex hebben voor het huwelijk zeggen dat mensen die dat niet doen, alleen maar sex hebben uit lust. Ik kan je verzekeren dat dat absoluut onwaar is. Ik zie het huwelijk onder andere als een instituut waarin naar de _buitenwereld_ wordt gezegd: dit is de persoon, hier ga ik voor en ik ga ervan uit dat het voor altijd zo zal zijn. Voor mij heeft dat veel minder te maken met de liefde die je voor een bepaald persoon voelt, en die liefde is er ook zonder huwelijk. Dat weet ik dan zeker genoeg. Dit kan dan leiden tot een sexuele relatie en daar is niks mis mee, vind ik.

----------


## clounie

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *Ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik niet aan sex doe. Waarom niet? Goeie vraag, waarom eigenlijk niet? Behalve dat ik de geschikte man nog niet heb gevonden en los van het feit dat mijn ouders dat niet echt zouden appreciren, wat nog zacht is uitgedrukt. Mijn ouders appreciren berhaupt geen contacten met the opposite sex, zoals dat zo mooi in het Engels klinkt. Althans behalve Hmidou met zijn drie gele tanden en een haartje ertussen, zelfs dit is zacht uitgedrukt. Los van al deze feiten ben ik te gelovig om gemeenschap te hebben met een leuke, aardige, aantrekkelijke, intelligente, goedgebouwde, intrigerende jongeman. Wacht even, nu ik dit zo lees moet ik er toch nog even over nadenken.
> 
> Hmm, oke dus ik zou het niet doen tot mijn huwelijk. Ik spaar het op en op de dag zelf (de huwelijksnacht) kom ik los, barst ik uit en doe ik alles wat god geboden heeft! Het is dus een eer om met mij te mogen trouwen. Als ik het doe, doe ik het wel veilig en dat meen ik serieus. Kijk ik ben dan schoon en ziekteloos, want ik ben de maagd Fatima. Hij, de hufter op de witte step of fiets, gaat mij niet duidelijk maken dat hij ook nog maagd is. Alhoewel, er zijn gek genoeg toch nog een aantal uitzonderingen. Ik ken wel een aantal jongens die 100% maagd zijn. Ik durf mijn hand daarvoor in het vuur te steken. Terug naar mijn toekomstige man, die moet zich wel even laten testen. Waarom, hoor ik je denken. Waarom niet? Je bent nu dan wel met mij en monogaam, maar voorheen was je het sletje onder de mannen. Dus mocht je mijn hand komen vragen. Neem dan naast het gebruikelijke: Merci, Ferriro roche, poffertjes, slagroomsoesjes, lipgloss, Dolce&Gabanna eau de toilette, Rittersport white, madarijntjes, kippenboutjes, appelgebak en niet te vergeten bloemen voor mijn moeder, een gezondheidsverklaring mee. Mocht deze ontbreken dan ben ik genoodzaakt zelf de test af te nemen. Of ik moet u helaas afwijzen!*


 en vergeet zelf ook geen test tedoen!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## clounie

> _Geplaatst door Chana_ 
> *Toppie Fa, goed zo!!!!
> Laat je me dan wel weten waar je de energie vandaan haalt? Ik ga op mijn huwelijksnacht gewoon lekker slapen.*


 nou wat dacht je van een xtc pil of lekker romantisch samen een lijntje snuiven.  :knipoog:

----------


## najat_zina

ik ben het met je eens hoor meid, volhouden zo  :ole:   :ole:

----------


## hayet

je hebt helemaal gelijk. En die gezondheidsverklaring is niet zo gek. Die moet ik onthouden

----------


## Rachidake

Een attestje van de dokter? hmm, dat gaat waarschijnlijk in een verkeerd keelgat schieten! Komt een beetje minachtend en wantrouwig over, en als je echt zo over die man denkt, dan is het de moeite niet om met hem te trouwen. Het is verstandiger met iemand te trouwen die je kan vertrouwen op het woord.
Maar natuurlijk ieder zijn mening.

----------


## moslimbxl

salam alykoum

ik vind dat je de jongen moet vertrouwen als hij je zegt dat hij niets heeft en een attestje van de dokter is wel wat overdreven!

maar ja hij moet ook serieus lijken en geen rokkenjager natuurlijk

beslama

----------


## Rachidake

> _Geplaatst door moslimbxl_ 
> *salam alykoum
> 
> ik vind dat je de jongen moet vertrouwen als hij je zegt dat hij niets heeft en een attestje van de dokter is wel wat overdreven!
> 
> maar ja hij moet ook serieus lijken en geen rokkenjager natuurlijk
> 
> beslama*


Serieus lijken??????? Niks van .... je moet serieus ZIJN als je de hand van een meid gaat aanvragen, niet dan?

----------


## najat_zina

> _Geplaatst door Rachidake_ 
> *Serieus lijken??????? Niks van .... je moet serieus ZIJN als je de hand van een meid gaat aanvragen, niet dan?*


als het goed wel

----------


## moslimbxl

salam alykoum 

ik wou juist zeggen dat hij serieus moet lijken ja maar ook serieus zijn dat is toch normaal vind ik 

en ja de hand komen vragen is iets serieus en niet zomaar iets voor het spelen

al beslama

----------


## maroeschia

Wat is er nou mis mee als je een gezondheidsverklaring vraagt aan je aanstaande. Aleen de mannen die aan hun eigen gezondheid twijfelen zouden daar moeite mee hebben. en trouwens graag of niet.

----------


## catch28

Natuurlijk mag je een soa test vragen. Liefde tussen man en vrouw gaat niet over rozen, maar uiteindelijk om sex.

Om maagd te blijven voor je huwelijk, ala, maar dan dat slappe gewauvel over de huwelijksnacht, dan zal ik dit of dat en etc.

Bedenk je dat het bij aardig wat vrouwen een en ander nogal eens pijn kan doen tijdens je ontmaagding. Dat je laken vol met bloed helemaal niet zo romantisch is.

Dat alles de eerste keer lastig is. Dat je wel kan vergeten dat je eerste keer sex ook de beste is. Zeker niet als je er zoveel druk op gaat zetten, van nu kan het, nu moet het!

Dat verliefdheid overgaat, na een maand of vier\vijf, maar dat je dan nog niet getrouwd bent. Biologisch gezien ben je al lang over je hoogtepunt heen qua gevoelens.

Je klinkt als een meisje dat droomt, dat is niet erg -maar vergis je niet. 
Daarbuiten is de koele, harde werkelijkheid - een jager die met scherp schiet op dromers zoals jou.

Sterkte.

----------


## Silou7

Hee Fa,

ik stel me beschikbaar voor je als kandidaat. Dus ben je geinteresseerd in deze leuke, aardige, aantrekkelijke, intelligente, goedgebouwde, intrigerende jongeman dan weet je dat ik beschikbaar ben. 


P.S. : De suiker staat al klaar.

----------


## Fa

Heb je wel goed naar mijn lijstje gekeken. Heb je alles goed gelezen en tot je door laten dringen meneer de kandidaat. Zoja, dan wacht ik ook, maar je weet dat ik niet alleen suiker wil, zie andere columns. 

Groetjes dromerige Fa

----------


## salinger

You know the nearer your destination
The more youre slip slidin away

----------


## Silou7

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *Heb je wel goed naar mijn lijstje gekeken. Heb je alles goed gelezen en tot je door laten dringen meneer de kandidaat. Zoja, dan wacht ik ook, maar je weet dat ik niet alleen suiker wil, zie andere columns. 
> 
> Groetjes dromerige Fa*


Ik het allemaal goed gelezen. Het is te veel van het goede. Maar het doet er allemaal niet toe, ik heb namelijk gezien dat de leeftijd parten speelt, je bent een tikkeltje te oud voor me, dus jij en ik samen zal niks meer dan een illusie zijn.
Wat een pech!!!  :frons:

----------


## abdeda

he gek wijf wie denk je wel niet dat je bent. er zijn wel meerde maagden op aarde dan alleen jij.dus kom hier niet tof doen.

----------


## liela

*hee Fa...goed zo meid...ben het helemaal met je eens! Zo oneerlijk dat vrouwen op dat gebied keurig (niet allemaal natuurlijk, maar grotensdeels wel) zich aan het gebod van sex voor het huwelijk houden, terwijl de mannen er scheit aan hebben...dus daarom is het niet meer dan eerlijik om een dergelijk verklaring te vorderen.....* 

*groetjes en veel liefs ikke*  :wohaa:

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door A_A_ 
> *Hoe materialistisch kan je zijn ......*



O help, je mist de point  :argwaan:

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door Rachidake_ 
> *Een attestje van de dokter? hmm, dat gaat waarschijnlijk in een verkeerd keelgat schieten! Komt een beetje minachtend en wantrouwig over, en als je echt zo over die man denkt, dan is het de moeite niet om met hem te trouwen. Het is verstandiger met iemand te trouwen die je kan vertrouwen op het woord.
> Maar natuurlijk ieder zijn mening.*


De expliciete vraag naar je maagdelijkheid is ook wantrouwig, niet?

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door moslimbxl_ 
> *salam alykoum
> 
> ik vind dat je de jongen moet vertrouwen als hij je zegt dat hij niets heeft en een attestje van de dokter is wel wat overdreven!
> 
> maar ja hij moet ook serieus lijken en geen rokkenjager natuurlijk
> 
> beslama*



Daar gaat het niet om. Het gaat om seksueel overdraagbare aandoeningen. Die jongen kan wel zeggen dat hij een zuiver geweten heeft enzovoort en je kan dat in de naam van de liefde geloven, maar als hij aids heeft  :schok:  dan heb je het mooi zitten.

Of wat dacht je hiervan:

_Gepost door Noeranoer:

Heb een GROOT probleem, zowel in de doenya als in het hiernamaals, maar allah is de barmhartige.
Alsjeblieft oordeel mij niet, maar geef mij advies 

het zit zo, ik ben al heel lang gek op een jongen. Ik wil nog steeds dolgraag met hem trouwen, maar hij is er nog niet klaar voor.
We hebben geen normale relatie met elkaar want dat wou hji niet, wnat hij verlangde naar mij met sexuele gevoelens. Ik als maagd zijnde toen, had zelfs ook nooit gezoend (ben 23 jaar) heb er mee ingestemd een sexrelatie met hem aan te gaan. DOM DOM DOM want het wordt erger. We hadden afspraken gemaakt, 
ik mocht niet over mijn gevoelens voor hem praten, 
ik mag hem niet verantwoordelijk stellen voor het hebben van mijn eer we zullen nooit buite afspreken, maar alleen bij hem thuis
en dat we gewoon andere relaties aan kunnen gaan (ik blijf hem trouw).
Dit heb ik gedaan alleen omdat ik bij hem wilde zijn en hoopte dat hij in de tijd dat we samen zijn ook meer om mij zou gaan geven
Toen ze er bij mij thuis achter kwamen, zei hij mij dat hij me in de zomer om me hand zou komen vragen, en dat hij het eigenlijk altijd al van plan was, maar er nog niet klaar voor was, financieel gezien en dergelijke. Ik wil nog steeds met hem trouwen, maar ik ben er achter gekomen dat hij op zoek is naar iemand om mee te trouwen (terwijl ik recht voor hem sta )
En het erge hiervan is, iemand wil van zijn stad.
Ik ben helemaal de weg kwijt, ik maak mezelf helemaal gek. mijn leven is verpest,
is er iets wat ik kan doen om hem over te halen? want hij zegt zelf dat hij principieel is en consequent is (en 1 van zijn principes is dat hij nooit een marokkaans meisje voor het huwelijk zou ontmaagden)

cry for help_ 


Vertrouwen heeft zijn grenzen; je moet het niet met je leven bekopen. Ik ga dit trouwens eisen van mijn toekomstige schoonzoon...  :roken:

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *Ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik niet aan sex doe. Waarom niet? Goeie vraag, waarom eigenlijk niet? Behalve dat ik de geschikte man nog niet heb gevonden en los van het feit dat mijn ouders dat niet echt zouden appreciren, wat nog zacht is uitgedrukt. Mijn ouders appreciren berhaupt geen contacten met the opposite sex, zoals dat zo mooi in het Engels klinkt. Althans behalve Hmidou met zijn drie gele tanden en een haartje ertussen, zelfs dit is zacht uitgedrukt. Los van al deze feiten ben ik te gelovig om gemeenschap te hebben met een leuke, aardige, aantrekkelijke, intelligente, goedgebouwde, intrigerende jongeman. Wacht even, nu ik dit zo lees moet ik er toch nog even over nadenken.
> 
> Hmm, oke dus ik zou het niet doen tot mijn huwelijk. Ik spaar het op en op de dag zelf (de huwelijksnacht) kom ik los, barst ik uit en doe ik alles wat god geboden heeft! Het is dus een eer om met mij te mogen trouwen. Als ik het doe, doe ik het wel veilig en dat meen ik serieus. Kijk ik ben dan schoon en ziekteloos, want ik ben de maagd Fatima. Hij, de hufter op de witte step of fiets, gaat mij niet duidelijk maken dat hij ook nog maagd is. Alhoewel, er zijn gek genoeg toch nog een aantal uitzonderingen. Ik ken wel een aantal jongens die 100% maagd zijn. Ik durf mijn hand daarvoor in het vuur te steken. Terug naar mijn toekomstige man, die moet zich wel even laten testen. Waarom, hoor ik je denken. Waarom niet? Je bent nu dan wel met mij en monogaam, maar voorheen was je het sletje onder de mannen. Dus mocht je mijn hand komen vragen. Neem dan naast het gebruikelijke: Merci, Ferriro roche, poffertjes, slagroomsoesjes, lipgloss, Dolce&Gabanna eau de toilette, Rittersport white, mandarijntjes, kippenboutjes, appelgebak en niet te vergeten bloemen voor mijn moeder, een gezondheidsverklaring mee. Mocht deze ontbreken dan ben ik genoodzaakt zelf de test af te nemen. Of ik moet u helaas afwijzen!*


 ]


> . 7.62.121: Als een man zijn vrouw uitnodigt met hem te slapen en zij weigert tot hem te komen, dan wordt zij door de engelen vervloekt tot de ochtendstond


 Uit Sahih Bukhari boek 62. Wat zegt de Qoran hier toe?


> Soera 2 vers 223. Uw vrouwen zijn een akker voor u - komt daarom tot uw akker, zoals het u behaagt en doet goed voor uzelf en vreest Allah en weet, dat gij Hem zult ontmoeten en geef goede tijdingen aan de gelovigen.


 Beste fa zo te zien, moet je je man altijd terwille zijn,ook als je geen zin hebt.Dus je man weigeren is Harram.
 :love:   :lol:

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *] Uit Sahih Bukhari boek 62. Wat zegt de Qoran hier toe? Beste fa zo te zien, moet je je man altijd terwille zijn,ook als je geen zin hebt.Dus je man weigeren is Harram.
>  *


Gaan lang mee onze mannen hoor  :duim:

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door catch28_ 
> *Natuurlijk mag je een soa test vragen. Liefde tussen man en vrouw gaat niet over rozen, maar uiteindelijk om sex.
> 
> Om maagd te blijven voor je huwelijk, ala, maar dan dat slappe gewauvel over de huwelijksnacht, dan zal ik dit of dat en etc.
> 
> Bedenk je dat het bij aardig wat vrouwen een en ander nogal eens pijn kan doen tijdens je ontmaagding. Dat je laken vol met bloed helemaal niet zo romantisch is.
> 
> Dat alles de eerste keer lastig is. Dat je wel kan vergeten dat je eerste keer sex ook de beste is. Zeker niet als je er zoveel druk op gaat zetten, van nu kan het, nu moet het!
> 
> ...



Wat een slap geouwehoer, wat spreekt hier een frustratie uit.

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Wat een slap geouwehoer, wat spreekt hier een frustratie uit.*


Zeg dat wel, ik ben bijna vier jaar getrouwd en ik droom nog steeds van mijn man, letterlijk en figuurlijk.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Gaan lang mee onze mannen hoor *


Werkelijk ze willen allemaal net als Mohamad de Rasoel zijn: Mohamad had 13 vrouwen,hij beggelukt ze allemaal in een uurtje,reken maar uit hoeveel tijd hij voor ieder vrouw heeft. En dat zal geweldig zijn?
Die arme meiden merken niet eens dat iets in ze was ingedrongen toch?  :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Werkelijk ze willen allemaal net als Mohamad de Rasoel zijn: Mohamad had 13 vrouwen,hij beggelukt ze allemaal in een uurtje,reken maar uit hoeveel tijd hij voor ieder vrouw heeft. En dat zal geweldig zijn?
> Die arme meiden merken niet eens dat iets in ze was ingedrongen toch?   *



Het is de kwaliteit die telt  :boer:

----------


## salinger

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Zeg dat wel, ik ben bijna vier jaar getrouwd en ik droom nog steeds van mijn man, letterlijk en figuurlijk.*


Uit 'brein en liefde':

_Verslaving_ 
Net als bij drugs treedt bij verliefdheid gewenning op. De dosis PEA om blij te blijven moet steeds hoger worden. Op een gegeven moment gebeurt dit niet meer, leuker dan leuk kan nou eenmaal niet, en dus geeft je gepassioneerde relatie geen voldoening meer. Na zon 18 maanden tot 4 jaar (de schattingen lopen uiteen) koelt de zaak dus af. Toch kun je best 50 jaar lang gelukkig met elkaar zijn, maar dat komt door een andere groep stoffen, endorfinen, die meer op de rustgevende pijnstiller morfine lijken dan op amfetamine. Ze zorgen voor een ontspannen gevoel als je bij elkaar bent, en nemen angst weg.

Mensen die niet van elkaar kunnen scheiden, ondanks allerlei problemen in hun relatie, hebben dus in feite last van onthoudingsverschijnselen als ze elkaar niet zien.

Bindingsangst kan te maken hebben met de overgang naar een ander stofje waar de relatie op loopt: het overschakelen van het opwekkende PEA naar kalme endorfine lukt niet.
De meeste echtscheidingen vinden ook plaats na zon 4 jaar. Relatietherapeuten wijzen ook luiheid aan als oorzaak hiervoor. Maar leidt PEA-tekort nou tot luiheid, of anders om...?

----------


## Gerridwyn

ik wilde even zeggen:

Geniaal stukje  :Smilie: 

prachtig geschreven met een erg grote kern van waarheid  :Smilie: 

respect  :Smilie:

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door salinger_ 
> *Uit 'brein en liefde':
> 
> Verslaving 
> Net als bij drugs treedt bij verliefdheid gewenning op. De dosis PEA om blij te blijven moet steeds hoger worden. Op een gegeven moment gebeurt dit niet meer, leuker dan leuk kan nou eenmaal niet, en dus geeft je gepassioneerde relatie geen voldoening meer. Na zon 18 maanden tot 4 jaar (de schattingen lopen uiteen) koelt de zaak dus af. Toch kun je best 50 jaar lang gelukkig met elkaar zijn, maar dat komt door een andere groep stoffen, endorfinen, die meer op de rustgevende pijnstiller morfine lijken dan op amfetamine. Ze zorgen voor een ontspannen gevoel als je bij elkaar bent, en nemen angst weg.
> 
> Mensen die niet van elkaar kunnen scheiden, ondanks allerlei problemen in hun relatie, hebben dus in feite last van onthoudingsverschijnselen als ze elkaar niet zien.
> 
> Bindingsangst kan te maken hebben met de overgang naar een ander stofje waar de relatie op loopt: het overschakelen van het opwekkende PEA naar kalme endorfine lukt niet.
> De meeste echtscheidingen vinden ook plaats na zon 4 jaar. Relatietherapeuten wijzen ook luiheid aan als oorzaak hiervoor. Maar leidt PEA-tekort nou tot luiheid, of anders om...?*


Zal mij een worst wezen: feit is: ik droom en heb hem nog en dat is al wat telt.

----------


## salinger

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Zal mij een worst wezen: feit is: ik droom en heb hem nog en dat is al wat telt.*


De klant is koning, en de koning wil dansen, dus - laat de koning dansen.

----------


## bambino

wallah je bent lauw lauw .er zijn er niet veel als jou. ik heb groot respect voor je lieve schat,wallah.je woorden kloppen allemaal.ben zelf ook player geweest, maar kreeg er genoeg van,ten 2 mijn moeder zwi altijd tegen me,speel niet met meiden (dochters van andere mensen) later zul jij dochters krijgen , waarmee andere gaan spelen.en ze zei, zoals jij nu speelt met meiden,zal er later een meid voor ja zijn,waar je van houd,en alles voor over hebt,maar dan word t spel met jou gespeelt. je daden ,en zondes die je hebt verricht,daarvoor ga je nog allemaal 2 keer zon harde tegenvallers voor krijgen.ik heb veel gezondigt,en veel verkeerde dingen gedaan, en accepteer t telkens, wanneer ikm tegenvallers in het dagelijkse leven mee maak.je moet weten
zoals de jongens, playboys waren,en nog steeds, is 90 procent van de mocro meiden ook PLAYMATE geworden.liefde doet veel pijn
mohiem je bent een echte topper met echt mocro bloed in je.pas goed op jezelf en wees goed voor je man.ik ben nu 21,ik ben sinds mijn 18 verandert, alleen,ik doe haast niets aan mijn geloof,en dat wil ik veranderen,maar ik weet niet waar k moet zijn, dus als je me kan helpen,[email protected], of bel me even 0641775942 mijn naam is said,alvast bedankt,xxxxxxxxx

----------


## TheEdge

> _Geplaatst door Te quiero_ 
> *Het cultuur in het westen is intussen heel wat veranderd voor vrouwen.
> Het is tegenwoordig een schande als je tijdens de middelbare schooljaren geen sex hebt gehad. De gedachte hier achter is dat je zo lelijk en onaantrekkelijk moest zijn geweest dat geen enkele jongen je wilde versieren. Meisjes proberen dan met stoer doen en allerlei leugens hun maagdelijkheid te verbergen.
> Schandelijk, maar dat zijn de kronkels van tegenwoordig.*


*denkfrons*

Dat ligt eraan waar je opgegroeid bent en op watvoor school je hebt gezeten hoor. (Bijna) al mijn vriendinnetjes op de middelbare school waren nog maagd (als er niet-maagden tussen zaten, durfden ze er in ieder geval niet openlijk voor uit te komen), in elk geval wel toen we met 18 jaar van school kwamen. 

Maargoed, ik heb dan ook 20 jaar van m'n leven op de bible-belt gewoond... ;-)

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door Fa_
> Ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik niet aan sex doe.


Dat kan ik moeilijk geloven  masturbeer je ook niet? Fantaseer je niet?




> het feit dat mijn ouders dat niet echt zouden appreciren, wat nog zacht is uitgedrukt. Mijn ouders appreciren berhaupt geen contacten met the opposite sex, zoals dat zo mooi in het Engels klinkt.


Ben je nog zo jong dan?




> Hmm, oke dus ik zou het niet doen tot mijn huwelijk. Ik spaar het op en op de dag zelf (de huwelijksnacht) kom ik los, barst ik uit en doe ik alles wat god geboden heeft!


Sex moet je leren.
Als je het nog nooit gedaan hebt weet je waarschijnlijk niet wat je prettig vindt, hoe je kunt bewegen, hoe je je hoogtepunt bereikt met een man.
En belangrijker, je weet ook niet wat het is om je emotioneel te laten gaan.
Je sexuele instincten zijn vaak niet zo sterk dat alles "vanzelf" gaat.

Maak je dus geen irrele voorstelling van je eerste huwelijksnacht.

----------


## ~*Ladysoul*~

> *
> En belangrijker, je weet ook niet wat het is om je emotioneel te laten gaan.
> Je sexuele instincten zijn vaak niet zo sterk dat alles "vanzelf" gaat.
> 
> Maak je dus geen irrele voorstelling van je eerste huwelijksnacht.*


Is idd heel juist!

----------


## Olive Yao

> _Geplaatst door ~*Ladysoul*~_ 
> Is idd heel juist!


@ ~*Ladysoul*~ :  :duim:

----------


## Rabia Belkis

> _Geplaatst door Dauzie_ 
> *Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Ik hoorde eens een islamitische vriendin van me zeggen:"Ik geloof, dus ik houd me eraan." Op de vraag mijnerzijds waar ze zich dan aan wil houden zei ze: "gewoon, dat je je houdt aan de regels" Ik schrik dan een beetje. Wees kritisch, neem nooit klakkeloos normen en waarden aan. Ik geloof dat de mens zelf instinctief kan weten wat goed en kwaad is. Laat je leiden door je gevoel. Leef! Als ik dan lees dat hier iemand geen sex wil voor het huwelijk vind ik dat lovenswaardig en lijkt me dat een moeilijk en knap besluit om te nemen. Maar vergewis je dan ook van de redenering en doe het niet omdat iedereen het doet of omdat je dat verteld wordt.*



Wat is dit !!!

Je hoeft niet te schrikken...moslims hebben ook hersenen en kunnen heel goed nadenken. 

Ze kunnen ook redeneren. 

Als ik ervoor kies om geen seks voor het huwelijk te hebben, dan komt het omdat ik de normen en waarden van Allah eigen heb gemaakt. 

Ik kies bewust voor een ander normen repertoir dan die van jou.
Dit is een keuze en inderdaad iedereen is vrij om te kiezen.

Mijn redenatie is anders dan die van jou, omdat ik een islamitisch referentiekader heb. 

Het betekent niet dat ik niet kan redeneren, omdat mijn ideeen toevallig niet bij jou wereldbeeld passen.

Natuurlijk is er liefde ten alletijden. Het verschijnt niet plotseling als de toverwoorden worden uitgesproken: "En u blijft elkaar eeuwig trouw". 

Islam maakt onderscheidt tussen legale en een illegale relatie. 
Seks voor het huwelijk is illegaal. 
Wat goed en kwaad is staat in de Koran beschreven. Allah weet wat goed en kwaad is.

En wat betekent "Laat je leiden door je gevoel". 
Net of moslims niet luisteren naar hun gevoelshuishouding. 

Nee als je het gevoel hebt dat je met iemand moet vrijen dan moet je dat vooral doen. 
Ja leef vooral! 
Lap de regels van de Koran aan je laars en leef net als iedereen die denken het beter te weten dan Allah. Die zelfs zijn bestaan ontkennen.
Welkom Fatimatje, goed dat je je instinct heb gevolgd.
Net als anderen ben jij er uiteindelijk ook in gestonken!  :duivels:  

Kom op marokkaans meisje...ik zal je effe leren hoe je kunt leven.

Net of moslims niet weten wat leven is. Leef!



Ik zal de bal terug gooien


"Jij hebt seks voor het huwelijk, maar pas wel goed op 
doe het niet omdat iedereen het doet of omdat je dat verteld wordt."

wassalaam beste mensen, Rabia

----------


## Rabia Belkis

> _Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
> *
> 
> Sex moet je leren.
> Als je het nog nooit gedaan hebt weet je waarschijnlijk niet wat je prettig vindt, hoe je kunt bewegen, hoe je je hoogtepunt bereikt met een man.
> En belangrijker, je weet ook niet wat het is om je emotioneel te laten gaan.
> Je sexuele instincten zijn vaak niet zo sterk dat alles "vanzelf" gaat.
> 
> Maak je dus geen irrele voorstelling van je eerste huwelijksnacht.*


Ja dat denk ik ook. Waarom nou dat huwelijksnacht? 
Het is zo gedwongen allemaal.
Laat het gewoon langzaam zijn gang gaan. 

Doe woedoe en ga samen bidden voor Allah. 
Daarna meteen lekker slapen.


Seks moet je leren van je man. 
En daar heb je samen de tijd voor, insa'Allah. 


wassalaam, Rabia

----------


## Rabia Belkis

> _Geplaatst door Dauzie_ 
> *Hoi Fa,
> 
> 
> 
> Waar ik wel heel erg strikt in ben is met de persoon met wie ik sex heb. Ik hoor wel vaker van mensen die geen sex hebben voor het huwelijk zeggen dat mensen die dat niet doen, alleen maar sex hebben uit lust. Ik kan je verzekeren dat dat absoluut onwaar is. Ik zie het huwelijk onder andere als een instituut waarin naar de buitenwereld wordt gezegd: dit is de persoon, hier ga ik voor en ik ga ervan uit dat het voor altijd zo zal zijn. Voor mij heeft dat veel minder te maken met de liefde die je voor een bepaald persoon voelt, en die liefde is er ook zonder huwelijk. Dat weet ik dan zeker genoeg. Dit kan dan leiden tot een sexuele relatie en daar is niks mis mee, vind ik.*


  :maf2:  



Ja wat blijft er anders van het huwelijk over....


Maar een huwelijk in de islam is een eredienst aan Allah, een verbond tussen twee mensen die omwille van Allah hun levens delen.

Natuurlijk kun je van iemand houden en seks hebben met iemand zonder ermee getrouwd te zijn.

Dat weten moslims ook...maar het verschil is..

er is niet alleen hij en ik..maar ook Allah. 

Hij die jullie beiden het vermogen heeft gegeven om uberhaupt van elkaar te houden!!!!



En als je niet hierin gelooft, ja dan is er natuurlijk geen reden om te wachten voor het huwelijk. 
Het heeft allemaal met aanbidding te maken.

Je kunt alles doen wat je wilt. 



Vrede zij met ons, Rabia

----------


## Norahh

selaam allemaal, 

kijk mensen jullie kunnen praten wat jullie willen over gezondheidsverklaring bla bla bla....
mektab is mektab!!!!
en als Allah SWT wil dat jij ziek word word je ziek... vertrouw op Allah swt EN ACCEPTEER WAT HIJ JE GEEFT! NIETS IS VOOR NIETS EN NIETS MAAK JE MEE VOOR NIETS.
dus gezondheidsverklaring dit en dat... uiteindelijk allemaal in de handen van ALLAH SWT.

groetsjes

----------


## mocrovrij

Zal ik voor alle vrouwen iets uit het hoofd halen. Er zijn bijna geen marokaanse mannen die maagd zijn ( misschien van achter maar zelfs dat zijn ze niet niet eens) Maar lieve schat als je goed te keer wilt gaan tijdens je huwelijksnacht en dat recht heb je moet je wel iemand hebben die wel weet hoe het moet want zoeken naar het gaatje en bij de eerste stoot dat die al klaar komt is volgens mij niet iets waar je van je huwelijks nacht hebt verwacht. En als je met iemand uit marokaanse dorp gaat trouwen dan moet je helemaal niks verwachten. Dus aan de ene kant is het nog wel goed als de jonge eerder sex heb dan de meid.


maar aan de ene kant een meid die doodstil ligt en wacht tot het gebeurt en heel gespannen is is ook niet zo dus wat wil je?

----------


## Norahh

kick je er op ofzo om zo te praten?

----------


## mocrovrij

nee, hoor het is de realiteit je kan me niet wijs maken dat een gozer die voor het eerst sex doet dat tie weet hoe het moet. Kijk sex leer door de tijd heen en meestal samen, je vertelt allebei wat je lekker vind en prettig is en dat maakt een man een goeie partner en natuurlijk ook

Eerlijk tegenover mekaar

----------


## Norahh

wat jij wil!..... precies je leerd het samen het komt met de tijd zo hoord het ook MAAR DAN NAAR JE HUWELIJK !

----------


## mocrovrij

Het heeft natuurlijk ook wel wat en daar kan je later gigantisch om lachen de eerste keer dat gepruts en gestress. Maar ze moeten niet bij de deur staan wachten voor het doekje want dan komt er helemaal niks van terecht. Maar gelukkig hoeft het niet gelijk meer als het maar komt en zelfs tegenwoordig als je trouwakte heb getekend kan je je vrouw meenemen en komt het feest wel later (Dat is in marokko trouwens) en dat heeft voor een vrouw alleen voordeel want als ze niet maagd is en haar man is de eerste of hij vind het niet erg dan is er niks aan de hand want dan denkt dat hij de eerste was. En dat is de toekomst eerst tekenen vrouw meenemen en feest komt later als we goed hebben gespaard. weer een voordeel voor de vrouw

----------


## Transsylvania

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> *Ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik niet aan sex doe. Waarom niet? Goeie vraag, waarom eigenlijk niet? Behalve dat ik de geschikte man nog niet heb gevonden en los van het feit dat mijn ouders dat niet echt zouden appreciren, wat nog zacht is uitgedrukt. Mijn ouders appreciren berhaupt geen contacten met the opposite sex, zoals dat zo mooi in het Engels klinkt. Althans behalve Hmidou met zijn drie gele tanden en een haartje ertussen, zelfs dit is zacht uitgedrukt. Los van al deze feiten ben ik te gelovig om gemeenschap te hebben met een leuke, aardige, aantrekkelijke, intelligente, goedgebouwde, intrigerende jongeman. Wacht even, nu ik dit zo lees moet ik er toch nog even over nadenken.
> 
> Hmm, oke dus ik zou het niet doen tot mijn huwelijk. Ik spaar het op en op de dag zelf (de huwelijksnacht) kom ik los, barst ik uit en doe ik alles wat god geboden heeft! Het is dus een eer om met mij te mogen trouwen. Als ik het doe, doe ik het wel veilig en dat meen ik serieus. Kijk ik ben dan schoon en ziekteloos, want ik ben de maagd Fatima. Hij, de hufter op de witte step of fiets, gaat mij niet duidelijk maken dat hij ook nog maagd is. Alhoewel, er zijn gek genoeg toch nog een aantal uitzonderingen. Ik ken wel een aantal jongens die 100% maagd zijn. Ik durf mijn hand daarvoor in het vuur te steken. Terug naar mijn toekomstige man, die moet zich wel even laten testen. Waarom, hoor ik je denken. Waarom niet? Je bent nu dan wel met mij en monogaam, maar voorheen was je het sletje onder de mannen. Dus mocht je mijn hand komen vragen. Neem dan naast het gebruikelijke: Merci, Ferriro roche, poffertjes, slagroomsoesjes, lipgloss, Dolce&Gabanna eau de toilette, Rittersport white, mandarijntjes, kippenboutjes, appelgebak en niet te vergeten bloemen voor mijn moeder, een gezondheidsverklaring mee. Mocht deze ontbreken dan ben ik genoodzaakt zelf de test af te nemen. Of ik moet u helaas afwijzen!*


Ik vindhem wel goed, je hebt groot gelijk wijffie haha... mannen ZIJN inderdaad sletten... geloof me. En als ze je hart willen veroveren, dan mogen ze daar ook wel een beetje moeite voor doen. Je bent nu eenmaal GEEN goedkope sloerie... je maagdelijkheid aan ZOMAAR iemand geven dat klopt niet en ALS je die al geeft, dan mag die man dat ook wel VERDIENEN!

Groetjes,


Transsylvania

----------


## Remco

Het is erg mooi om op die 1e te wachten. Heb ik veel respect voor.

Maar inderdaad, de marokkaanse mannelijke jeugd hier in de buurt
zuipt en neukt zich suf met alles wat los en vast zit. En daar zou ik niet op wachten. 

Groeten

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Gaan lang mee onze mannen hoor *


 Geen wonder met dooie vissen is niet prettig in bed te liggen, daar om moeten ze buitens huis gaan zoeken met echte meiden.  :wohaa:

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Het is de kwaliteit die telt *


 Onzin Qualiteit is als alle beide er wat aan heeft en het ook erg leuk vinden.
Dan kan je de hele dag door rommelen,heel eenvoudig om dat ze allebeide leuk vinden.en geen van beide theater hoef te spelen. Dat is qualiteit  :boogie:

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door salinger_ 
> *Uit 'brein en liefde':
> 
> Verslaving 
> Net als bij drugs treedt bij verliefdheid gewenning op. De dosis PEA om blij te blijven moet steeds hoger worden. Op een gegeven moment gebeurt dit niet meer, leuker dan leuk kan nou eenmaal niet, en dus geeft je gepassioneerde relatie geen voldoening meer. Na zon 18 maanden tot 4 jaar (de schattingen lopen uiteen) koelt de zaak dus af. Toch kun je best 50 jaar lang gelukkig met elkaar zijn, maar dat komt door een andere groep stoffen, endorfinen, die meer op de rustgevende pijnstiller morfine lijken dan op amfetamine. Ze zorgen voor een ontspannen gevoel als je bij elkaar bent, en nemen angst weg.
> 
> Mensen die niet van elkaar kunnen scheiden, ondanks allerlei problemen in hun relatie, hebben dus in feite last van onthoudingsverschijnselen als ze elkaar niet zien.
> 
> Bindingsangst kan te maken hebben met de overgang naar een ander stofje waar de relatie op loopt: het overschakelen van het opwekkende PEA naar kalme endorfine lukt niet.
> De meeste echtscheidingen vinden ook plaats na zon 4 jaar. Relatietherapeuten wijzen ook luiheid aan als oorzaak hiervoor. Maar leidt PEA-tekort nou tot luiheid, of anders om...?*


 Dat geldt alleen voor ongelovige meiden ze worden niet besneden, ze reageren zo zo als de natuur ze gebouwd heeft, anders de moslimas ze worden besneden, friegiede gemaakt, zo dat ze een kuise moslim blijft, haar hele leven lang.Haar clitoris is beschadigd, het is net als een auto zonder starterknopje. Je kan met zo'n kar niet echt reiden.  :aftel:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Dat geldt alleen voor ongelovige meiden ze worden niet besneden, ze reageren zo zo als de natuur ze gebouwd heeft, anders de moslimas ze worden besneden, friegiede gemaakt, zo dat ze een kuise moslim blijft, haar hele leven lang.Haar clitoris is beschadigd, het is net als een auto zonder starterknopje. Je kan met zo'n kar niet echt reiden. *


Uit ervaring weet ik beter. 

Bovendien wordt niet elke moslima besneden, maar uit/in bepaalde landen wel(Somalie bijvoorbeeld).

Jouw tekst is dus niet juist.

Groeten Remco

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Uit ervaring weet ik beter. 
> 
> Bovendien wordt niet elke moslima besneden, maar uit/in bepaalde landen wel(Somalie bijvoorbeeld).
> 
> Jouw tekst is dus niet juist.
> 
> Groeten Remco*


 SorryRemco dat ik je tegenspreken moet.
In Eygipte Sudan en Somalie tot Kenya , snijden ze de hele vagina weg.
Anders bij de Arabieren (Moslims) daar werd alleen een klein sneetje gemaakt daar waar de vrouwen aan het gevoeligs is.
Dat staat ook in de Hadith geschreven dat Mohamed, eigenlijk accoord gaat hier mee.



> * SUNAN ABU DAWUD BOOK 41 nummer 5251 A woman used to perform circumcision in Medina [Madna]. The Prophet (peace be upon him) said to her: 'Do not cut severely as that is better for a woman and more desirable for a husband*


 En dit beste Remco werd overal practiceerd waar vroome molsims leven, overal in de hele wereld.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *SorryRemco dat ik je tegenspreken moet.
> In Eygipte Sudan en Somalie tot Kenya , snijden ze de hele vagina weg.
> Anders bij de Arabieren (Moslims) daar werd alleen een klein sneetje gemaakt daar waar de vrouwen aan het gevoeligs is.
> Dat staat ook in de Hadith geschreven dat Mohamed, eigenlijk accoord gaat hier mee.
> En dit beste Remco werd overal practiceerd waar vroome molsims leven, overal in de hele wereld.*


Mijn vriendin komt uit Somalie. En daar zit alles nog aan, op een klein stukje na.

Vraag het de dames hier, of ze allemaal besneden worden zou ik zeggen.

Groet Remco

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Mijn vriendin komt uit Somalie. En daar zit alles nog aan, op een klein stukje na.
> 
> Vraag het de dames hier, of ze allemaal besneden worden zou ik zeggen.
> 
> Groet Remco*


 Beste Remco, ik heb je de Hadith laten zien dat het dus wel de practijk is bij de islam om hun kleine dochtertjes te besnijden.In Indonesie worden ook niet alle meisjes besneden, maar wel de dochters bij vrome moslims.Mischien is jouw Somalische vriendin, afkomstig , uit een niet erg vrome moslim familie. uitzonderingen breken de regels toch?Maar het blijft een uitzondering.Je ben dus nog nooit met haar naar bed gegaan, ik bewonder jouw principien,
maar als ik vermoed wat ik vermoed,dan moet je er rekening houden, dat je haar vagina,(meestal dicht genaaid )befrijden moet., van al de garen, die het dicht maak.  :Confused:

----------


## Remco

Ik heb zeker gemeenschap gehad, en alles mogen zien(zonder garen enz.)Wel besneden, maar alleen wat ik reeds gezegd heb.(gaat je eigenlijk niks aan.). Maar gelukkig
stop je nu zelf ook met generaliseren.

 :stout:  

cu

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Ik heb zeker gemeenschap gehad, en alles mogen zien(zonder garen enz.)Wel besneden, maar alleen wat ik reeds gezegd heb.(gaat je eigenlijk niks aan.). Maar gelukkig
> stop je nu zelf ook met generaliseren.
> 
>  
> 
> cu*


 Ik gun iedereen zijn hobby beste Remco  :haha:   :haha:   :haha: 
Maar of jouw profeet er blij mee is ,dat betwijvel ik, als je deze Hadith lees:"
uit sahih Bhukarie


> Volume 1, Book 3, Number 63: 
> 
> Narrated Anas bin Malik: 
> 
> While we were sitting with the Prophet in the mosque, a man came riding on a camel. He made his camel kneel down in the mosque, tied its foreleg and then said: "Who amongst you is Muhammad?" At that time the Prophet was sitting amongst us (his companions) leaning on his arm. We replied, *"This white man reclining on his arm."*The an then addressed him, "O Son of 'Abdul Muttalib." 
> 
> The Prophet said, "I am here to answer your questions." The man said to the Prophet, "I want to ask you something and will be hard in questioning. So do not get angry." The Prophet said, "Ask whatever you want." The man said, "I ask you by your Lord, and the Lord of those who were before you, has Allah sent you as an Apostle to all the mankind?" The Prophet replied, "By Allah, yes." The man further said, "I ask you by Allah. Has Allah ordered you to offer five prayers in a day and night (24 hours).? He replied, "By Allah, Yes." The man further said, "I ask you by Allah! Has Allah ordered you to observe fasts during this month of the year (i.e. Ramadan)?" He replied, "By Allah, Yes." The man further said, "I ask you by Allah. Has Allah ordered you to take Zakat (obligatory charity) from our rich people and distribute it amongst our poor people?" The Prophet replied, "By Allah, yes." Thereupon that man said, "I have believed in all that with which you have been sent, and I have been sent by my people as a messenger, and I am Dimam bin Tha'laba from the brothers of Bani Sa'd bin Bakr."





> Volume 2, Book 17, Number 122: 
> 
> Narrated 'Abdullah bin Dinar: 
> 
> My father said, "I heard Ibn 'Umar reciting the poetic verses of Abu Talib: And a white (person) (i.e. the Prophet) who is requested to pray for rain and who takes care of the orphans and is the guardian of widows." Salim's father (Ibn 'Umar) said, "The following poetic verse occurred to my mind while I was looking at the face of the Prophet (p.b.u.h) while he was praying for rain. He did not get down till the rain water flowed profusely from every roof-g utter*And a white (person) who is requested to pray for rain and who takes care of the orphans and is the guardian of widows . .*And these were the words of Abu Talib





> Volume 2, Book 17, Number 141: 
> 
> Narrated Anas bin Malik 
> 
> The Prophet never raised his hands for any invocation except for that of Istisqa' and he used to raise them so much *that the whiteness of his armpits became visible*(Note: It may be that Anas did not see the Prophet raising his hands, but it is narrated that the Prophet used to raise his hands for invocations other than Istisqa. See Hadith No. 807 & 808 and also see Hadith No. 612, Vol. 5).


UitSahih Bhukari 




> * Volume 1, Book 11, Number 662:
> 
> Narrated Anas:
> 
> The Prophet said, "Listen and obey (your chief) even if an Ethiopian whose head is like a raisin were made your chief." 
> *


 


> * UIT SAHIH BUKHARI
> Volume 9, Book 89, Number 256:
> 
> Narrated Anas bin Malik:
> 
> Allah's Apostle said, "You should listen to and obey, your ruler even if he was an Ethiopian (black) slave whose head looks like a raisin." 
> *


SAHIH BUKHARI




> * Volume 9, Book 87, Number 162: 
> Narrated 'Abdullah bin 'Umar: 
> concerning the dream of the Prophet in Medina: The Prophet said, "I saw (in a dream) a black woman with unkempt hair going out of Medina and settling at Mahai'a. I interpreted that as (a symbol of) the epidemic of Medina being transferred to Mahai'a, namely, Al-Juhfa."*

----------


## Remco

Ik heb niks met de profeet te maken kerel.

Dus zie het punt niet. Ik ben geen moslim.

gr

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Ik heb niks met de profeet te maken kerel.
> 
> Dus zie het punt niet. Ik ben geen moslim.
> 
> gr*


 Sorry dat ik op je teentjes heb getrapt, maar het is een feit, dat mensen die een moslima,als vriendinetje hebben op de duur, met een zachtedrang, tot moslim, worden overgehaald. Als ze dat niet doet, leef ze in zonde (Haram).  :jumping:   :jumping:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Sorry dat ik op je teentjes heb getrapt, maar het is een feit, dat mensen die een moslima,als vriendinetje hebben op de duur, met een zachtedrang, tot moslim, worden overgehaald. Als ze dat niet doet, leef ze in zonde (Haram).  *


IK ben niet op mijn tenen getrapt hoor. En ik weet waar je het allemaal over hebt, ik ken de regeltjes waarschijnlijk nog beter dan jij. Ik heb er geen boodschap aan. En je hoeft ook niet te proberen om mijn toekomst te voorspellen, dat kan ik tot op zekere hoogte zelf. Mijn relatie duurt al ca. 5 jaar, en deze athest is geen hypocriet die gaat liegen om bestwil van de familie. Verder heb ik niet zo'n behoefte om de rest van mijn priv-leven hier te gaan ventileren, wat ik eigenlijk al teveel gedaan heb. Maar neem van mij aan, dat ik een zeer open relatie heb waar alles al zeer zorgvuldig besproken is, en waar jij niets aan toe te voegen hebt.

Fijne voortzetting.

Rem

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *IK ben niet op mijn tenen getrapt hoor. En ik weet waar je het allemaal over hebt, ik ken de regeltjes waarschijnlijk nog beter dan jij. Ik heb er geen boodschap aan. En je hoeft ook niet te proberen om mijn toekomst te voorspellen, dat kan ik tot op zekere hoogte zelf. Mijn relatie duurt al ca. 5 jaar, en deze athest is geen hypocriet die gaat liegen om bestwil van de familie. Verder heb ik niet zo'n behoefte om de rest van mijn priv-leven hier te gaan ventileren, wat ik eigenlijk al teveel gedaan heb. Maar neem van mij aan, dat ik een zeer open relatie heb waar alles al zeer zorgvuldig besproken is, en waar jij niets aan toe te voegen hebt.
> 
> Fijne voortzetting.
> 
> Rem*


 welke voortzetting?wij hebben geloof ik alles gezegd wat te zeggen valt.Veel geluk verder. PS zie ik uit als iemand die helderziende is?

----------


## Remco

Nee, dat niet.

Voortzetting hier? Er zijn meer mensen als/dan ik.

Groeten, en het beste.

----------


## Draweeya

Leuk !!

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Nee, dat niet.
> 
> Voortzetting hier? Er zijn meer mensen als/dan ik.
> 
> Groeten, en het beste.*


 En ik ben op andere topic te vinden,dus we zien elkaar nog wel. daaaaag  :handbang:

----------


## Remco

http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...77#post2353677

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...77#post2353677*


 Voor dat een jihad wordt opgeroepen is het de plicht van een moslim de ongelovigen overte halen tot de islam te converteren;daar glimlachen ze ook, hoewel de gedachten niet erg vreedzaam zijn toch?

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Voor dat een jihad wordt opgeroepen is het de plicht van een moslim de ongelovigen overte halen tot de islam te converteren;daar glimlachen ze ook, hoewel de gedachten niet erg vreedzaam zijn toch?*


Het enige wat ik zie is dat jou gedachten niet vreedzaam zijn.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Het enige wat ik zie is dat jou gedachten niet vreedzaam zijn.*


 Iiiiiiiiiiiiiik
Man word wakker of word moslim  :ole:   :ole:

----------


## rasjid

whahahha ....Jij bent the bomb
kan ik je die verklaring opsturen per post

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door rasjid_ 
> *whahahha ....Jij bent the bomb
> kan ik je die verklaring opsturen per post*


 Ben jij mischien Haroen Al Rasjied de Khalief die Zeherazade 1001 nacht lang, voor haar leven moet vechten, door hem iedere nacht, een mooie sprookje te vertellen?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Iiiiiiiiiiiiiik
> Man word wakker of word moslim  *


Ik ben wakker. Hoe oud ben je? 12?

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Ik ben wakker. Hoe oud ben je? 12?*


 Weet je dat zeker?Je noemt mij niet vreedzaam hoewel ik een vreedzame religiea anhang? en noemt mensen die, een oorlogzuchtige religie anhangen vreedzaam, een religie die uit princiep, en van uit zijn bases, oorlogzuchtig is? Ik zeg wordt wakker je verwijt mij dat ik niet verder kijk, dan mijn neus lang is,ik weet wat in de wereld gebeurd maar jij schijnbaar niet.Jij trap op moslim propaganda,om dat het nu; met de plannen van de linke kerk identiek lijkt tegaan, maar daar in vergis je je geweldig.Ook jij ben een kafir, zo lang je niet tot de islam converteer.
Mooie dag nog verder.  :wohaa:   :wohaa:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Weet je dat zeker?Je noemt mij niet vreedzaam hoewel ik een vreedzame religiea anhang? en noemt mensen die, een oorlogzuchtige religie anhangen vreedzaam, een religie die uit princiep, en van uit zijn bases, oorlogzuchtig is? Ik zeg wordt wakker je verwijt mij dat ik niet verder kijk, dan mijn neus lang is,ik weet wat in de wereld gebeurd maar jij schijnbaar niet.Jij trap op moslim propaganda,om dat het nu; met de plannen van de linke kerk identiek lijkt tegaan, maar daar in vergis je je geweldig.Ook jij ben een kafir, zo lang je niet tot de islam converteer.
> Mooie dag nog verder.  *


Christelijk geloof vreedzaam? FF niet naief worden. Kijk ff naar Ierland knul. Ik weet wel degelijk wat er in de wereld gebeurt. Een christen genaamd Bush denkt dat hij door god gestuurd is om bepaalde landen te bezetten. Tevens heeft deze lul alle afspraken van de VN gechonden. Vreedzaam geloof, laat me niet lachen. Gelukkig hoef ik niet aan die kermis mee te doen. Want god bestaat niet. Maar laten we deze discussie voortzetten bij mijn topic.


Mazzel

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Christelijk geloof vreedzaam? FF niet naief worden. Kijk ff naar Ierland knul. Ik weet wel degelijk wat er in de wereld gebeurt. Een christen genaamd Bush denkt dat hij door god gestuurd is om bepaalde landen te bezetten. Tevens heeft deze lul alle afspraken van de VN gechonden. Vreedzaam geloof, laat me niet lachen. Gelukkig hoef ik niet aan die kermis mee te doen. Want god bestaat niet. Maar laten we deze discussie voortzetten bij mijn topic.
> 
> 
> Mazzel*


 Nog bij de Katholieken en nog bij de protestanten staat geschreven dat ze het mogen doen,onredelijke mensen heb je overal waar mensen zijn.En dit is een lokale schermutzeling illegaal van uit het Christendom gezien, tussen twee koppige groepen.Anders in de Islam; hier heb je over een wereld omvattende beweging het betreft de hele mensheid
PS waar kan ik jouw topic vinden?

Jouw motto:"Vrede begint met een glimlach en een glimlach is het begin van de liefde.
Oorlogen en haat ook .

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Nog bij de Katholieken en nog bij de protestanten staat geschreven dat ze het mogen doen,onredelijke mensen heb je overal waar mensen zijn.En dit is een lokale schermutzeling illegaal van uit het Christendom gezien, tussen twee koppige groepen.Anders in de Islam; hier heb je over een wereld omvattende beweging het betreft de hele mensheid
> PS waar kan ik jouw topic vinden?
> 
> Jouw motto:"Vrede begint met een glimlach en een glimlach is het begin van de liefde.
> Oorlogen en haat ook .*


http://www.noharmm.org/religiouspop.htm

Je hebt nu zelf uitgelegd, waar het probleem zit. Illegale schermutselingen. Ook wakker?

cu

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *http://www.noharmm.org/religiouspop.htm
> 
> Je hebt nu zelf uitgelegd, waar het probleem zit. Illegale schermutselingen. Ook wakker?
> 
> cu*


 Ja maar in de islam is dat een opdracht aan alle moslims en geen illegale schermutselingen. Daar om gebeurd dat ook overal in de wereld waar de moslims met andere geloven te doen heeft.Het is een sacrament, dat in Qoran en Hadith verankerd ligt  :handbang:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Ja maar in de islam is dat een opdracht aan alle moslims en geen illegale schermutselingen. Daar om gebeurd dat ook overal in de wereld waar de moslims met andere geloven te doen heeft.Het is een sacrament, dat in Qoran en Hadith verankerd ligt *


Mensen zien altijd wat ze graag willen zien. Jij bent er 1 van. Kan jij ook niks aan doen. Suc6

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Mensen zien altijd wat ze graag willen zien. Jij bent er 1 van. Kan jij ook niks aan doen. Suc6*


 Ok dan nemen wij maar een voor een al die mensen die julie als,rascist, of polaricerend,of moslims niet kennend, zelfs de islam niet kent:"De bekendste Ayan Hirsi Ali:"Ex moslima, negerin,Rascist? ze wil ons blanke idioten voor de islam waarschuwen, weet over de rechten van de vrouwen in de islam ook uit ervaring.Kent de mosslims niet zo goed als jij omdat jij met ze zamen leefd?Maar Ayan niet?

Een andere bekende Esfan Elyan( Sorry voor de schrijf fout )Ex Moslim;Iranier, ook rascist?
getinte man, afkomstig Indogermaans? Hij wil ons Nederlanders, (Albino's waarschuwen voor de islam) Weet te weinig over de islam?Kent de moslims te weinig?Ik kan nog door gaan maar dit is wel genoeg denk ik me.
Hoe achterlijk kan iemand zijn, om zulke mensen; als rascist,opruiend, en alle andere mooi namen, betittelen ?Om dat jij een moslima als vriendin hebt?of befriend is met een paar moslims? dus weet jij over de islam meer als deze mensen?
Mensen zien altijd wat ze graag willenGeldt dit eigenlijk meer voor jouw als voor mij?  :knipoog:   :gechoqueerd:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Ok dan nemen wij maar een voor een al die mensen die julie als,rascist, of polaricerend,of moslims niet kennend, zelfs de islam niet kent:"De bekendste Ayan Hirsi Ali:"Ex moslima, negerin,Rascist? ze wil ons blanke idioten voor de islam waarschuwen, weet over de rechten van de vrouwen in de islam ook uit ervaring.Kent de mosslims niet zo goed als jij omdat jij met ze zamen leefd?Maar Ayan niet?
> 
> Een andere bekende Esfan Elyan( Sorry voor de schrijf fout )Ex Moslim;Iranier, ook rascist?
> getinte man, afkomstig Indogermaans? Hij wil ons Nederlanders, (Albino's waarschuwen voor de islam) Weet te weinig over de islam?Kent de moslims te weinig?Ik kan nog door gaan maar dit is wel genoeg denk ik me.
> Hoe achterlijk kan iemand zijn, om zulke mensen; als rascist,opruiend, en alle andere mooi namen, betittelen ?Om dat jij een moslima als vriendin hebt?of befriend is met een paar moslims? dus weet jij over de islam meer als deze mensen?
> Mensen zien altijd wat ze graag willenGeldt dit eigenlijk meer voor jouw als voor mij?  *


Ik probeer objectief te zijn. Jij bijvoorbaat al niet. Ayan, komt uit Somalie net als mijn vriendin. Ayan wordt door bijna al haar landgenoten uitgekotst, dat zouden ze niet doen als ze zich echt gesteund voelen door haar. Het enige wat ze bereikt heeft is dat meer nederlanders een hekel aan moslims hebben (zoals jij), en dat haar eigen volk haar niet meer moet, zodat het"opkomen voor de zogenaamde onderdrukte vrouwen" ook niet van de grond komt. Als je je landgenoten diep kwetst, zullen ze nooit bij je komen voor hulp. Dus gewoon een domme tante. Dat neemt niet weg dat er vrouwen zijn die wel onderdrukt worden, maar dat is bij de huidige generatie van mijn leeftijd en jonger nagenoeg niet meer van toepassing. Jij ziet de uitschieters, en daar baseer je je legitimatie mee om moslims af te zeiken. Je berijkt hier echt niets mee behalve meer haat. Maar je doet maar, iedereen heeft hier de vrijheid om zijn mening te vertellen dus jij ook.

Zoek bijvoorbeeld eens op wat voor ellende uit naam van Christus is gebeurd? O nee, dat zijn illegale schermutselingen dat telt niet. Bullshit. Er zijn 2 soorten mensen goede en slechte, ongeacht geloof sexuele geaardheid, kleur enz. 
Groet

By the way, laten we even op 1 topic je ding bespreken dus niet meer hier.

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Ik probeer objectief te zijn. Jij bijvoorbaat al niet. Ayan, komt uit Somalie net als mijn vriendin. Ayan wordt door bijna al haar landgenoten uitgekotst, dat zouden ze niet doen als ze zich echt gesteund voelen door haar. Het enige wat ze bereikt heeft is dat meer nederlanders een hekel aan moslims hebben (zoals jij), en dat haar eigen volk haar niet meer moet, zodat het"opkomen voor de zogenaamde onderdrukte vrouwen" ook niet van de grond komt. Als je je landgenoten diep kwetst, zullen ze nooit bij je komen voor hulp. Dus gewoon een domme tante. Dat neemt niet weg dat er vrouwen zijn die wel onderdrukt worden, maar dat is bij de huidige generatie van mijn leeftijd en jonger nagenoeg niet meer van toepassing. Jij ziet de uitschieters, en daar baseer je je legitimatie mee om moslims af te zeiken. Je berijkt hier echt niets mee behalve meer haat. Maar je doet maar, iedereen heeft hier de vrijheid om zijn mening te vertellen dus jij ook.
> 
> Zoek bijvoorbeeld eens op wat voor ellende uit naam van Christus is gebeurd? O nee, dat zijn illegale schermutselingen dat telt niet. Bullshit. Er zijn 2 soorten mensen goede en slechte, ongeacht geloof sexuele geaardheid, kleur enz. 
> Groet
> 
> By the way, laten we even op 1 topic je ding bespreken dus niet meer hier.*


 


> bijvoorbaat al niet. Ayan, komt uit Somalie net als mijn vriendin. Ayan wordt door bijna al haar landgenoten uitgekotst, dat zouden ze niet doen als ze zich echt gesteund voelen door haar.


 Jouw vriendin is een idioot Ayan wordt door haar mede moslims uitgekotst om dat ze een apostaat is; Ze heeft de islam verlaten, straf hier voor; de dood. voor andere moslims die met haar befriend blijven; gelden de zelfde straffen; ook de dood.Daar om wil niemand naar haar luisteren, de straffen voor zulke mensen zijn erg drakonisch bij de Islam. 


> Het enige wat ze bereikt heeft is dat meer nederlanders een hekel aan moslims hebben (zoals jij), en dat haar eigen volk haar niet meer moet, zodat het"opkomen voor de zogenaamde onderdrukte vrouwen" ook niet van de grond komt.


Ik heb geen hekel aan moslims; maar een hekel aan de islam , en dat is lang voor dat ik wat over Ayan gehoord heb.


> Als je je landgenoten diep kwetst, zullen ze nooit bij je komen voor hulp.


 Om dat ze de waarheid zegt?over de islam?Idioten vind ik die moslima's die hoewel ze weten wat ze als vrouw bloeit,in de islam , er blijven aan vast houden.Waarschijnlijk uit lafhartigheid.


> Zoek bijvoorbeeld eens op wat voor ellende uit naam van Christus is gebeurd? O nee, dat zijn illegale schermutselingen dat telt niet. Bullshit. Er zijn 2 soorten mensen goede en slechte, ongeacht geloof sexuele geaardheid, kleur enz. 
> Groet


 Idioot!!!!! heb ik al vaak gedaan, hoe vaak wil je dat nog gecerveerd krijgen?Lezen doe je dat volgens mij helemaal niet.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *Jouw vriendin is een idioot Ayan wordt door haar mede moslims uitgekotst om dat ze een apostaat is; Ze heeft de islam verlaten, straf hier voor; de dood. voor andere moslims die met haar befriend blijven; gelden de zelfde straffen; ook de dood.Daar om wil niemand naar haar luisteren, de straffen voor zulke mensen zijn erg drakonisch bij de Islam. Ik heb geen hekel aan moslims; maar een hekel aan de islam , en dat is lang voor dat ik wat over Ayan gehoord heb. Om dat ze de waarheid zegt?over de islam?Idioten vind ik die moslima's die hoewel ze weten wat ze als vrouw bloeit,in de islam , er blijven aan vast houden.Waarschijnlijk uit lafhartigheid. Idioot!!!!! heb ik al vaak gedaan, hoe vaak wil je dat nog gecerveerd krijgen?Lezen doe je dat volgens mij helemaal niet.*



Nou, met iemand die mij en mijn vriendin voor idioot uitmaakt ben ik klaar. Aju

----------


## luckybee

> _Geplaatst door Remco_ 
> *Nou, met iemand die mij en mijn vriendin voor idioot uitmaakt ben ik klaar. Aju*


 Ciao

----------


## Islamiya

ik vind dat er geen mensen uitgemaakt mag worden; idioot, onnozel, belachelijk,...
is allemaal voor niets nodig; het maakt de moslims niet uit, wat die niet-moslims zeggen, zij-die tevreden is over zijn godsdienst-laat zich niet leiden door een ander. En wat die Ayan betreft... Zij is niet de Islam zelf gaan haten, zij is de vrouwenbesnijdenis gaan haten, haar traditie, haar cultuur, haar familie! Nergens in de Islam staat er geschreven dat de vrouwenbesnijdenis mag gedaan worden, integendeel!!! Het is strikt verboden om zoiets te doen want het is hetzelfde als een ander verminken!!! Mensen die iets te zeggen hebben over de islaam zouden maar liever eerst de Koran moeten lezen, want enkel zij weten wat de Islam inhoudt, als een niet-moslim dat gedaan heeft, mag hij spreken! Maar dat wil zeker niet zeggen dat het de Moslims zelf van hun geloof zou afbaken, die persoon zou misschien gewoon meer haat bezorgen bij de niet-moslims tegen over de moslims. 
Leuk is dat, heel leuk, wat tof!! Nog meer haat tussen de mensheid, proficiat voor degene die dat bereikt!!!

En wat de huwelijksnacht betreft; Goed gezegd meid, maar op je huwelijksnacht zelf zul je er helemaal anders over denken. En dat je alles gaat doen wat God geboden heeft; weet dat Anale en Orale seks binnen het huwelijk ook verboden is; enkel de Natuurlijke seks is van toepassing binnen de Islam.

Hopelijk geen probleeem voor je h  :knipoog:

----------


## Matamores

Los komen? op je eerste huwelijksnacht? enne voor de eerste keer genieten en te keer gaan?

Ik hoop voor je dat je met jezelf heb gespeeld of heb geoefend anders wens ik je veel succes met je gestuntel en uitgescheurde toef toe.

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door Islamiya_ 
> *ik vind dat er geen mensen uitgemaakt mag worden; idioot, onnozel, belachelijk,...
> is allemaal voor niets nodig; het maakt de moslims niet uit, wat die niet-moslims zeggen, zij-die tevreden is over zijn godsdienst-laat zich niet leiden door een ander. En wat die Ayan betreft... Zij is niet de Islam zelf gaan haten, zij is de vrouwenbesnijdenis gaan haten, haar traditie, haar cultuur, haar familie! Nergens in de Islam staat er geschreven dat de vrouwenbesnijdenis mag gedaan worden, integendeel!!! Het is strikt verboden om zoiets te doen want het is hetzelfde als een ander verminken!!! Mensen die iets te zeggen hebben over de islaam zouden maar liever eerst de Koran moeten lezen, want enkel zij weten wat de Islam inhoudt, als een niet-moslim dat gedaan heeft, mag hij spreken! Maar dat wil zeker niet zeggen dat het de Moslims zelf van hun geloof zou afbaken, die persoon zou misschien gewoon meer haat bezorgen bij de niet-moslims tegen over de moslims. 
> Leuk is dat, heel leuk, wat tof!! Nog meer haat tussen de mensheid, proficiat voor degene die dat bereikt!!!
> 
> En wat de huwelijksnacht betreft; Goed gezegd meid, maar op je huwelijksnacht zelf zul je er helemaal anders over denken. En dat je alles gaat doen wat God geboden heeft; weet dat Anale en Orale seks binnen het huwelijk ook verboden is; enkel de Natuurlijke seks is van toepassing binnen de Islam.
> 
> Hopelijk geen probleeem voor je h *


Vergis je niet, zelfs in dit land zijn er genoeg besneden dames, en vindt het dagelijks plaats. Ik heb er op deze site al eens reclame voor horen maken door bezoekers.

En verder over die natuurlijke seks. In de natuur gebeurt meer dan jij kan beseffen. Bovendien doen alle dieren het in de natuur zodra ze er trek in hebben, en niet altijd in het juiste gaatje. Als jij dat allemaal na zou moeten doen als het om seks gaat.!!!!

Het enige is dat beesten vaak wat slimmer zijn als mensen, want die verminken geen mannelijke en vrouwelijke geslachtsdelen om 0 redenen. In Afrika vallen doden door smerige besnijdenissen, en zelfs als het hygienisch gebeurt gaat het ook wel eens mis. (Kunnen ze zich nog laten omscholen tot priester.  :jeweetog:  ) 

Maarja, ieder zijn meug. Als mensen er zelf voor kiezen om zo te leven moeten ze dat doen. Zolang ze.............

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door Matamores_ 
> *Los komen? op je eerste huwelijksnacht? enne voor de eerste keer genieten en te keer gaan?
> 
> Ik hoop voor je dat je met jezelf heb gespeeld of heb geoefend anders wens ik je veel succes met je gestuntel en uitgescheurde toef toe.*


En 9 maanden later>plopperdeplop. En 12 maanden daarna>plopperdeplop. En 2 jaar later lopen ze als een bouwvakker en is het volume behoorlijk toegenomen. 

Maar wees gerust, de moslimman heeft meestal wel wat ervaring met een ongelovige. Meestal worden die pas principieel als ze getrouwd zijn. Dus is er maar 1 die er niks aan vindt. Maar met flink wat dank aan allah is ook zij een gelukkig mens.

----------


## habiba1717

Graag zou ik wat commentaar willen geven over seks voor de huwelijk 

[FONT=courier new]Vrouwen en meisjes worden altijd binnen de gemeenschap op de hoogte gebracht van maagd te zijn en te blijven tot je getrouwd bent.

Tegenwoordig is dat maar 3/5 van de meisjes die zich er aan houden en 2/5 hupt van de ene bed naar de andere.
Ok ik kan dat begrijpen als je met valse beloftes er ingeluisd wordt maar een meisje dat genoeg hersens heeft in haar kop laat zich niet zo snel het hoofd op de hol draaien.
Jongens zijn niet beter.
Ze denken omdat dat bij hun niet zo gecontroleerd kan worden met de maagdelijkheid als bij een meisje denken ze da ze zich als een slet moeten gedragen onder elke rok zijn ze wel geraakt. Zonder enige schaamte of zo doen ze er nog dik over als ze de ene hebben ontmaagd.
daarna is zij een slet zij heeft hen versierd hij heeft zijn plicht gedaan als gast zij had dat verdiend ze denkt toch niet dat ik eeuwig aan haar verbonden zal zijn. dat zijn  :kotsen2:   hun commentaren al jij ze achter hun daden vraagt.
Weten ze dan niet dat ze bestraft zouden worden hebben ze geen enkele eerbied voor wat ze die arme meisjes aandoen,
ZET DIT MAAR IN JULLIE HOOFD ELK MEISJE KAN JULLIE ZUS ZIJN DIE MET EEN JONGEN ZICH HEEFT INGELATEN;
maar daar denken ze toch niet aan maar je hoort wel uit hun mond ALS MIJN ZUS MET NE VRIEND AFKOMT GA IK HAAR KAPOTMAKEN OF AFSLACHTEN maar ze weten niet dat elke jongen dat zegt over zijn zus dus jongens blijf met jullie vingers af van dingens die jullie pas maar moeten doen tot jij in de huwelijk getreden bent

----------


## Diarasong27

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

wallah jullie sporen niet.

maar goed je kan lang wachten op zo'n jongen ten zei je hem behekst of zo want dat doen de jonge vrouwen tegenwoordig.
want op een eerlijke manier komen ze niet aan een man.

hahahahahahha dus meiden geen shoer gebruiken he

----------


## miss000

Hi,

Zo zie je maar weer dat iedereen een andere kijk op sex heeft.

Wat belangrijk is om te weten is dat iedereen dient te wachten met sex na het huwelijk. Zo voorkom je veel ziektes en fustraties,ziekelijke gedachtes/uitingen of wat dan ook. Dit staat niet voor niks in de Koran. Allah heeft het beste met ons voor, daarom zijn deze regels er. Voor vrouwen EN MANNEN!!!!!

Ik moet wel toegeven dat het in de werkelijkheid helaas anders aan toe gaan dan wat er is voorgeschreven in de Koran en Hadith.

xxx  :slaap:

----------


## Remco

> _Geplaatst door miss000_ 
> *Hi,
> 
> Zo zie je maar weer dat iedereen een andere kijk op sex heeft.
> 
> Wat belangrijk is om te weten is dat iedereen dient te wachten met sex na het huwelijk. Zo voorkom je veel ziektes en fustraties,ziekelijke gedachtes/uitingen of wat dan ook. Dit staat niet voor niks in de Koran. Allah heeft het beste met ons voor, daarom zijn deze regels er. Voor vrouwen EN MANNEN!!!!!
> 
> Ik moet wel toegeven dat het in de werkelijkheid helaas anders aan toe gaan dan wat er is voorgeschreven in de Koran en Hadith.
> 
> xxx *


 .

.Als mensen na het huwelijk verkeerde dingen doen kan je ook ziektes krijgen.

----------


## Boulahrouz

Het zal je tegenvallen, de eerste keer voor vrouwen is meestal niet de meeste lekkere  :italie:

----------


## Shezerade

Hey, Shehzerade hier


Ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik de beste en snel lezende tekst heb gelezen ooit. Misscien zou je een columniste moeten worden, want chapeau, je schrijft als geen ander.


Maar ,niet zozeer je schrijfstijl heeft mijn aandacht getrokken, eerder datgene wat erin stond. Proficiat daarvoor, jij hebt datgenen wat talloze meisjes denken, perfect kunnen verwoorden. 

Je hebt groot gelijk, als vrouw heb je rechten en maak daar gebruik van. Je lijkt mij een eerlijk en vriendelijk dame.

Ik hoop voor jou het beste, en moge God jou meer geven dan iemand met gele tanden!!!

Met vriendelijke groeten


Shehzerade

----------


## ingenieur

hey FA,

ik vind het heel knap van je hoe je het hebt verwoordt FA.
ik denk dat je wel iemand verdient die aan jou verwachtingen voldoet...
er zijn zat mannen die nog maagd zijn...
en die wachten ook op een dame die net als jou denkt..

veel succes ermee...

Yasser

----------


## Murkie

> _Geplaatst door Fa_ 
> Los van al deze feiten ben ik te gelovig om gemeenschap te hebben met een leuke, aardige, aantrekkelijke, intelligente, goedgebouwde, intrigerende jongeman.


Met zulk eisen word het nooit wat!

----------


## Nourmina

Toen ik je verhaal las, moest ik echt lachen. Best grappig maar wel eerlijk. Eigenlijk denk ik er net zo over als jij over je maagdelijkheid bewaren. Maar jij bracht het wel leuk.

----------


## HINDUSTAN

De titel was zo veelbelovend, helaas lees ik er niks over terug in je tekst  :kusgrijs:  

Maar het is wel erg leuk geschreven :Wink: 

Een tip: niet te star vasthouden aan je 'eisen'.
Er zijn heel goede mannen (ook maagden) die dat toch behoorlijk hoogmoedig vinden overkomen.
Want dat je maagd bent is goed, maar mannen die maagd zijn stellen zich doorgaans toch iets bescheidener op dan jij (e.v.a. vrouwen in jouw positie).

----------


## Fa

ik ben al 23..tjah Jong, ja inderdaad jong. 

QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Olive Yao_ 
*Dat kan ik moeilijk geloven  masturbeer je ook niet? Fantaseer je niet?


Ben je nog zo jong dan?


Sex moet je leren.
Als je het nog nooit gedaan hebt weet je waarschijnlijk niet wat je prettig vindt, hoe je kunt bewegen, hoe je je hoogtepunt bereikt met een man.
En belangrijker, je weet ook niet wat het is om je emotioneel te laten gaan.
Je sexuele instincten zijn vaak niet zo sterk dat alles "vanzelf" gaat.

Maak je dus geen irrele voorstelling van je eerste huwelijksnacht.* [/QUOTE] 

ik ben me wel bewust van het geklungel wat ermee gepaard gaat, maar dat neem ik mar voor lief. Ik hoop dat ik ontspannen ben..

----------


## Fa

> _Geplaatst door luckybee_ 
> *] Uit Sahih Bukhari boek 62. Wat zegt de Qoran hier toe? Beste fa zo te zien, moet je je man altijd terwille zijn,ook als je geen zin hebt.Dus je man weigeren is Harram.
>  *


ik heb niet gezegd dat ik me man weiger, Ik weiger hem alleen als hij die verklaring niet wilt halen...en dit is allemaal voor het huwelijk. met andere woorden, ik heb alle recht om te weigeren, ik weiger geen sex maar HEM...en we zijn dan nog niet getrouwd..

----------


## Rudik

Jammer. Juist vrouwen die "het wel gedaan hebben" kunnen er plezier aan hebben. De eerste keer is echt niet leuk.
Dus voor mij zeker geen maagd in het huwelijksbed. Een ervaren vrouw (liefst met net zoveel ervaring als ik), dat is mijn ideaal.

----------


## redder in nooit

daar hou ik nou van, vrouwen die aan de regels houden en natuurlijk de mannen als ze dat kunnen.

dat zijn nou toppertjes!!!

----------


## Mekteb

Groot gelijk  :hihi:

----------


## venus_from_mars

Ik zit dit topic eens door te lezen en natuurlijk al vaker gehoord dat moslimas als maagd het huwelijk in gaan. Wat ik me dan ook afvraag wat te doen als je werderhelft totaal niet voldoet aan je sexuele eisen?
Stel je voor meneer houdt van sm en jij niet enzovoort, dan zit je daar wel mooi aan vast!

----------


## fahmi

hmm dit is dus maroc.nl.......kennelijk het niveau van sommige laat de wens over! 
Huwelijksnacht is een prive gelengenheid , tussen man en vrouw.
Als moslim moet je wat je prive doe (dus sex hebben met je vrouw of man) voor jezelf houden.


Doe er je voordeel mee.

fami

----------


## Berkane_Lver

Je ehbt helemaal glijk,, je kunt jou gevoelens soww mooi uiten in woorden,, Duss eej gaa soww door enn weet je: Dqat emt diej merci en D&G was well leuik mann,, Kort,, maa rkragtig,, hoe nederlanders het noemen dn..  :grote grijns:

----------


## fahmi

tja niet alle mannen zijn dezelfde ...dus niet generaliseren en blijf objectief. Ik denk als je een goede echtgenoot/vriend hebt, dan denk jij heel anders over MANNEN  :knipoog: 

Bon chance

----------


## samhar

Gewoon afwijzen die handel. Het wordt eens tijd dat ook de meiden gaan keuren... trouwens, de islam raad u aan om een jongen van goede huizen te nemen en niet zo'n ongecontroleerd projectiel. Ik snap echt niet dat jullie het met een gezondheidsverklaring willen doen. Alhamdoelillah zijn er nog jongens met een hoge trots en alhamdoelillah heb ik er een kunnen treffen.

----------


## toewaiba

goed gezegd samhar.sex is iets persoonlijks tussen man en vrouw.
en er zijn er die helemaal anders denke over sex,aan mense vertelle hoe u sex leve is =sex hebbe met saytan

----------


## U788914

Kijk hoe jullie zich moslimas noemen ;
Het huwelijks nacht begint met een gebid om u schepper te danken
en elkaar eerbied betonen , gij hoeft niets te doen dat God troond
Hoe kan een vrouw die gehuwd is zich beschermen dan door de man een condoom te laten dragen ,als mij dat overkomt dan denk ik dat is niet haar eerste keer met gevoel van wat er in me broeid.
Daarom raad ik aan al mijn zusters bekeer u en weet dat als vergankelijk is.
Ook wil ik zeggen dat nu in veel landen een aids test word verplicht voor dat men het huwelijk document opsteld

----------


## layster9

ik ben het totaal eens met je(fa),mannen maken er gebruik van dat je bij hun niet controlen of ze maagd zijn..en bij ons vrouwen kun je dat wel..

ps: sommige vrouwen moeten ook een test afgeven als ze hun huwelijkscontract tekenen

----------


## bukhari

Lieve Moslima zuster, 

Wat ben ik toch blij dat er zijn nog steeds menswaardige en Islam waardige mensen en moslima zusters bestaan als jij! Alhamodo lilahe Rabil Ahla Min! Als man zijnde ben ik echt heel intens trots op je en op vele anderen die de ware pad van de Islam volgen!

Het is goed je recht om dat van een man te eisen als hij dat van jou eist dat jij een maagd moet zijn! Dit recht heeft Allah jou gegeven eveneens dat jij mag trouwen met iemand die jij voor jou geschikt vind. Niemand mag jou dwingen om die keuze voor jou te maken. Men mag slechts jou daarop adviseren en verder de keuze aan jou laten zolang het om een Moslim gaat. 
Dat sommige mensen al moeilijk gaan lopen doen om een papiertje bij de dokter te gaan halen, mogen van en van jou broeder Jahangir dus mij ook in alle reinheid de Quran op het hoofd houden en zeggen dat ze geen ziekte hebben en of ze ook maagd zijn. Indien het goed uitpakt, wil ik persoonlijk jullie in het echtelijk verbinden maar dan wel zonder huwelijkschat en 20 kamelen en 3 zwarte atlas gebergte schapen die mannelijke die na het huwelijk een sletje (vreemdgaan) een flinke kopstoot uitdelen op de ed's waardoor ze potent van worden. 

Waar ik jou en je vriendennen wil op wijzen is, dat ze die bebloede doekjes niet na de huwelijksnacht tentoonstellen als teken van maagdelijkheid. Dit is verwerpelijk om zoiets te vertonen. Dit is geen Islam maar wel barbaars!! Ik als man zijnde schaam me dood voor dit typesche Arabische culturele tafereel. Dit kom in mijn land in Pakistan beslist niet voor!!

Mijn Marokaanse vriend toen hij ging trouwen met een meisje die hij had leren kennen op vakantie naar Marokko, bleek in maagd te zijn omdat er geen doekje met bloed besmeurd getoond konden worden. Hierdoor kon niet gefeest worden door al die menigte. Er was opeens stilte en iedereen zat op te wachten bebloede doekje. Hij was zelf ook nogal gechokeerd van al dat toestand. Toen kwam zijn vader bij hem lang en vroeg wat er aan de hand was. Zijn vader zei tegen hem "Klootzak! Kom mij niet zeggen dat jij ook heilige maagd bent en dat je om haar zo'n drama van maakt" Hij heeft nooit daarna met haar sex gehad. Ze is ook een jaar of 2 naar NL geweest maar toen is hun huwelijk ook stuk gegaan. Hij heeft daarna eerlijk gezegd nooit meer vertrouwen gehad in vrouwen. Hij is een hele mooie jongen en een voorbeeldig en punctueel en altijd heel eerlijk geweest tegen iedereen en zo ook tegen haar. Ze had enkel gedaan om papieren! Ze wilde met hem sex maar hij wilde dat niet sind hun huelijks nacht. Ze zei tegen hem "Er lopen genoeg mannen buiten die ik kan krijgen" 

Allah zegt dat bega geen zondes, indien het toch gebeurt, is het tussen jou en mij en andere persoon. Als ik jou geheimen bewaar, moet jij ook jou eigen geheim bewaren! Daaronder valt zo ook de met bloed besmeurde doekjes die als een vlieger de lucht ingaan na de huwelijksnacht!


Wa. Assalam 
Jahangir Shah 
uw broeder in geloof of in de mensheid! Een citaat van Imam (A.S.)

P.S. Lieve Moslima zuster, Ik zou voor goud (maagd) gaan en niet genoegen nemen met zilveren of een bronze medaille.

----------


## bukhari

Fahim, 

Het is haar goed recht! En ze is objectief. Dat ze een beetje grapje maakt dat ze alles op de kop gaat zetten op haar huwelijksnacht. Je moet dit met een korreltje zout nemen. 
De vrouw heeft zelfs recht om van haar man te scheiden voor of na het het huwelijks nacht indien er gebreken zijn met zijn mannelijkheid of onvruchtbaarheid door welke reden dan ook!

Rudik, 

Ik denk dat je in dit geval op het verkeerde adres bent. Je moet verder gaan zoeken. Dit soorten eigenschappen die jij zoekt, zijn ver te zoeken bij onze zusters, dochters en zelfs bij respectable Nederlandse vrouwen die enige respect voorzichzelf hebben ook niet! 

Wa Assalam 
Jahangir Bukhari

----------


## fahmi

> Het is haar goed recht! En ze is objectief. Dat ze een beetje grapje maakt dat ze alles op de kop gaat zetten op haar huwelijksnacht. Je moet dit met een korreltje zout nemen. 
> De vrouw heeft zelfs recht om van haar man te scheiden voor of na het het huwelijks nacht indien er gebreken zijn met zijn mannelijkheid of onvruchtbaarheid door welke reden dan ook!


Beste bukhari,

Mijn naam is Fahmi,

Jouw opmerking in de tweede alinea is correct, alleen er staat niet letterlijk (in de Sahih al Bughari) dat 


> op grond of er gebreken zijn met zijn mannelijkheid of onvruchtbaarheid


, dat de echtgenote mag van hem scheiden. Wat ik wil zeggen, is dat de sex kwestie tussen de man en vrouw een prive gelengenheid.

En als er sprake zou zijn van eventueel van de zogenaamde gebreken met zijn of haar mannelijheid of onvruchtbaarheid, dan mag de vrouw of de man scheiden via de rechter.

----------


## elmarhani

een beetje naief he fa want wat maakt jou beter dan mij die niet maagd meer is als jij alles zou doen in 1 nacht wat ik in een x aantal jaren heb gedaan littl bit stupid if ya ask me maar wie ben ik doe je ding dame probeer alleen je ego niet te strelen om ons jongens te kleineren want je denkt blijkbaar tog t zelfde hahaha much love sis and watch ya back  :blowen:  caus ill stay high till i die slaat nergens op maar goed je heb wel gelijk want als ik de tijt terug kon draaien tja zou ik t ook bewaart hebben dus gewoon  :laser:  die hap laters en succes

----------


## elmarhani

een beetje naief he fa want wat maakt jou beter dan mij die niet maagd meer is als jij alles zou doen in 1 nacht wat ik in een x aantal jaren heb gedaan littl bit stupid if ya ask me maar wie ben ik doe je ding dame probeer alleen je ego niet te strelen om ons jongens te kleineren want je denkt blijkbaar tog t zelfde hahaha much love sis and watch ya back  :blowen:  caus ill stay high till i die slaat nergens op maar goed je heb wel gelijk want als ik de tijt terug kon draaien tja zou ik t ook bewaart hebben dus gewoon  :laser:  die hap laters en succes

----------


## elmarhani

een beetje naief he fa want wat maakt jou beter dan mij die niet maagd meer is als jij alles zou doen in 1 nacht wat ik in een x aantal jaren heb gedaan littl bit stupid if ya ask me maar wie ben ik doe je ding dame probeer alleen je ego niet te strelen om ons jongens te kleineren want je denkt blijkbaar tog t zelfde hahaha much love sis and watch ya back  :blowen:  caus ill stay high till i die slaat nergens op maar goed je heb wel gelijk want als ik de tijt terug kon draaien tja zou ik t ook bewaart hebben dus gewoon  :laser:  die hap laters en succes

----------


## Lerende

Ik heb optreden van najib amhali gezien en luister FA Ik GA GEEN SOA TEST DOEN GELOOF MIJ   :schok:

----------


## kerstmuis

nou nou, ik zie om me heen dat er meer mocro jongenssletjes zijn die zonder controle kunnen doen wat ze willen. 
de meiden die hun maagdelijkheid behouden zouden wel eens van een koude kermis thuis kunnen komen.
jammer dat je niet kunt zien of jongens ook nog maagd zijn.
zoals ik de koran staat, afzien van seks brengt je dichter met je gedachten bij god, allah.
en dan maar schelden op de nederlandse samenleving waar misbruik gemaakt wordt van meiden die door de seksuele bevrijding seks hebben met jongens die ze leuk vinden waarvan een hele stel ze alleen bestempelen als hoeren en dan met een maagd trouwen van de eigen cultuur.

----------


## Resha

Ik vind dat je daar wel recht op hebt 
dat papiertje waarop alles staat 

Alleen ik zou er zelf niet op komen om dat te vrage enzo haha nooit aan gedacht

----------


## kerstmuis

uit respect voor de aanstaande echtgenoot wordt aangeraden dat de man en vrouw die samen gaan trouwen een onderzoek laat doen. anders lijkt het weer alsof je aanneemt dat HIJ zich als sletje heeft gedragen.
ingewikkeld hoor. maar ja, je zult als vrouw maar chlamidia krijgen met een grote kans op onvruchtbaarheid omdat de man in zijn voorhuwelijkse periode als bij van bloem naar bloem is gegaan en jij als vrouw besmette stuifmeel krijgt.

----------


## Lerende

> _Geplaatst door kerstmuis_ 
> *uit respect voor de aanstaande echtgenoot wordt aangeraden dat de man en vrouw die samen gaan trouwen een onderzoek laat doen. anders lijkt het weer alsof je aanneemt dat HIJ zich als sletje heeft gedragen.
> ingewikkeld hoor. maar ja, je zult als vrouw maar chlamidia krijgen met een grote kans op onvruchtbaarheid omdat de man in zijn voorhuwelijkse periode als bij van bloem naar bloem is gegaan en jij als vrouw besmette stuifmeel krijgt.*


uaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha heel mooi gezegt deze ga ik onthoude hahaha grappig voorbeeldje  :grote grijns:

----------


## pureMaroc

> _Geplaatst door Miss Ena_ 
> *Salaam Aleikoem!!
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Groot gelijk zuster....
> 
> Tja de meeste mannen houden zich niet aan de regel : maagd blijven tot aan huwelijksnacht......
> Dus wij als vrouwen mogen en hebben zeker het recht om te vragen of ze een soort testje moeten ondergaan!!
> ...




Die verklaring is zowiezo verplicht. Zonder mag je echt niet bij het consulaat aankloppen en dit geldt voor beide sexen.

----------


## kerstmuis

he, blaadje? een jong blaadje? oude bokken houden van jong groen?

of blaadje waarin staat dat je niks hebt opgelopen? 

samen laten testen op dezelfde tijd. en dan maar vertrouwen hebben dat na de test een van de partners niet snel even weer onveilig vreemd gaat. dan betekent die uitslag natuurlijk helemaal niks.

sommigen zeggen ook tegen mij, maar heb me vorige maand laten testen en toen had ik niks. heheheheheh. en wat heb je dan verder die maand gedaan?

----------


## lailahillal

> _Geplaatst door pureMaroc_ 
> *Die verklaring is zowiezo verplicht. Zonder mag je echt niet bij het consulaat aankloppen en dit geldt voor beide sexen.*


het is wel verplicht maar hoe gaat de huisarts daarmee om, toen ik trouwde kreeg mijn man en ik een gezondheidsverklaring zonder onderzoek vooraf, dus vertrouw die papiertje ook niet meteen  :Wink:

----------


## kerstmuis

je bent er zelf bij. als je maar zo een papiertje krijgt zonder onderzoek moet je die eisen. als je dat niet doet lijkt het voor beide partijen alsof je er wel heel gemakkelijk van af komt.

als een van de partijen zegt, als een van hen wel een onderzoek wil, dat er geen vertrouwen is dan is er ook geen vertrouwen in een huwelijk.

geld niet alleen voor hetero;s of moslims of christenen of wie dan ook, ook voor homo;s. of..l............. altijd veilig met condoom. 

maar ja, als je kinderen wilt zit die rubber wel erg in de weg

----------


## Silou7

Ewa za...

----------


## abdoeltje

maar de islam kent toch veelwijverij! De profeet had er wel een stuk of 10.....nou ja zeg.....

----------


## farahita

Dag Fa,
Wat je nu geschets hebt is een mooi ideaal, ik hoop dat je het vol kunt houden. 
Ik zeg dit omdat na het huwelijksaanzoek en nadat je geaccepteert hebt, je toekomstige man je meteen als 'mijn vrouw' beschouwt, ipv 'toekomstige vrouw'! hij wil een voorproefje van wat hij op jullie huwelijksnacht kan verwachten. Misschien niet 'all the way' maar geloof me als ze eenmaal bezig zijn, zijn ze niet te stoppen. En jij misschien ook niet! wacht in ieder geval tot na de 'darb sdak' het is dan tenminste halal.
En als je dan met een dikke buik in je bruidsjurk je bruiloft viert, je bent niet de eerste of de laatste!!

take care

----------


## FatimaZahra_

> Marokkanen denken zo veel! Maar weten? O nee hoor, nutteloze walnoot hersencellen dat is wat ze hebben
> 
> Fa !


 :lekpuh:  Kern van waarheid haha!

----------


## masterQ

mmmm...ik moet hier heel even over nadenken :cheefbek:

----------


## SweetMarrocina90

> Ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik niet aan sex doe. Waarom niet? Goeie vraag, waarom eigenlijk niet? Behalve dat ik de geschikte man nog niet heb gevonden en los van het feit dat mijn ouders dat niet echt zouden appreciren, wat nog zacht is uitgedrukt. Mijn ouders appreciren berhaupt geen contacten met the opposite sex, zoals dat zo mooi in het Engels klinkt. Althans behalve Hmidou met zijn drie gele tanden en een haartje ertussen, zelfs dit is zacht uitgedrukt. Los van al deze feiten ben ik te gelovig om gemeenschap te hebben met een leuke, aardige, aantrekkelijke, intelligente, goedgebouwde, intrigerende jongeman. Wacht even, nu ik dit zo lees moet ik er toch nog even over nadenken.
> 
> Hmm, oke dus ik zou het niet doen tot mijn huwelijk. Ik spaar het op en op de dag zelf (de huwelijksnacht) kom ik los, barst ik uit en doe ik alles wat god geboden heeft! Het is dus een eer om met mij te mogen trouwen. Als ik het doe, doe ik het wel veilig en dat meen ik serieus. Kijk ik ben dan schoon en ziekteloos, want ik ben de maagd Fatima. Hij, de hufter op de witte step of fiets, gaat mij niet duidelijk maken dat hij ook nog maagd is. Alhoewel, er zijn gek genoeg toch nog een aantal uitzonderingen. Ik ken wel een aantal jongens die 100% maagd zijn. Ik durf mijn hand daarvoor in het vuur te steken. Terug naar mijn toekomstige man, die moet zich wel even laten testen. Waarom, hoor ik je denken. Waarom niet? Je bent nu dan wel met mij en monogaam, maar voorheen was je het sletje onder de mannen. Dus mocht je mijn hand komen vragen. Neem dan naast het gebruikelijke: Merci, Ferriro roche, poffertjes, slagroomsoesjes, lipgloss, Dolce&Gabanna eau de toilette, Rittersport white, mandarijntjes, kippenboutjes, appelgebak en niet te vergeten bloemen voor mijn moeder, een gezondheidsverklaring mee. Mocht deze ontbreken dan ben ik genoodzaakt zelf de test af te nemen. Of ik moet u helaas afwijzen!


Hehehehe zo moet dat  :love:  
PS: je kan heel goed schrijven!!!

----------


## Jihad18L

Ahahah you go girl zo hoort het ook!

----------


## ablonch

haha je denkt toch niet dat mannen gaan slijmen bij je he?jij raakt overtijd met je kindjes baren mannen hebben alle tijd..

----------


## Ladylaila

go go go fa its yours birthday

----------


## jan28

Die test is inderdaad niet onverstandig. Veel marokkaanse jongens zijn 'sletjes'. Niet dat ik daar een oordeel over heb maar gezondheid gaat boven alles. Verder wens ik je veel plezier toe. Ik denk dat je je man heel gelukkig gaat maken.

----------


## moslima2525

Ik ben het er helemaal mee eens!

----------


## Gewonejongen

Nu moet het verhaal nog kloppen. Bestaan er nog vrouwen die maagd zijn?

----------


## AzizBb

wil je nou zo graag laten weten dat je nog 'maagd' bent

----------


## Acquiesce

2018 AND STILL GOING STRONG met deze gedachtegang.Dacht dat ik de enige was die er zo over dacht hahaHelaas zie ik om mij heen op school etcc genoeg moslim jongens die rustig met ongelovigen daten en het t vrije leven lijden maar vervolgens de eerste zijn die een moslima erop aan wijst als ze wat verkeerds doetYa'll tripping byee...

----------


## Orhan033

Je hept fff elihk ben 100 % mee eens

----------

